# Is there a good i7 3770K batch number?



## axiumone

Honestly, since i7 I dont think anyone really talked about batches. I think right now, it's just luck of the draw. You can always re-sell your cpu if you don't get the results you're looking for.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Look for a chip made in Costa Rica, it has it on the box..... My chip does 4.8GHz @ 1.235 volts stable & Hottest core is 69 degrees. I haven't tested it further, won't until I do my full loop.

Batch# 3230B370


----------



## gotendbz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Look for a chip made in Costa Rica, it has it on the box..... My chip does 4.8GHz @ 1.235 volts stable & Hottest core is 69 degrees. I haven't tested it further, won't until I do my full loop.
> 
> Batch# 3230B370


yep costa batch are supposedly better than the earlier Malaysia one. also they seems to run a little bit cooler.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Look for a chip made in Costa Rica, it has it on the box..... My chip does 4.8GHz @ 1.235 volts stable & Hottest core is 69 degrees. I haven't tested it further, won't until I do my full loop.
> 
> Batch# 3230B370


Wow. Nice. I wish I new that when I bought my PC parts last year in August.

You just got to be lucky.


----------



## Ragsters

Thanks for the help so far. Costa Rica. Got it! Anyone else?


----------



## GreenNeon

Support for Costa Rica chips, with regards to the actual batch number - It's still down to the silicon lottery...


----------



## gotendbz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Thanks for the help so far. Costa Rica. Got it! Anyone else?


as long as your can keep temps in check, pretty much all of them can get to around 4.6-5.0 range.


----------



## VonDutch

yea, costa rica seem to be the best,
and try look for older batches, if i look around here on the forum lately,
the newer batches are worse..tempwise, and vcore wise when oced








other then that, like the others say, its a lottery ..lol


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yea, costa rica seem to be the best,
> and try look for older batches, if i look around here on the forum lately,
> the newer batches are worse..tempwise, and vcore wise when oced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other then that, like the others say, its a lottery ..lol


What does older batches look like?


----------



## gotendbz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Look for a chip made in Costa Rica, it has it on the box..... My chip does 4.8GHz @ 1.235 volts stable & Hottest core is 69 degrees. I haven't tested it further, won't until I do my full loop.
> 
> Batch# 3230B370


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> What does older batches look like?


batch# 3224B052

if intel go in sequence you can go by these numbers. I got mines about 4 months ago.

Pretty good clocker also can get to 5.0ghz @ 1.46v but run it daily @4.4 1.18v temp max out at 65c-70c.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> What does older batches look like?


the batch you can break down in , where its made, what week, month etc..
i dont have it in my head tho what it was exactly, some in the delid club know,
a while ago we tried to determine what where the best batches etc,
we do have some post somewhere explaining it.. ill ask the guys..
or maybe someone else knows ..sorry


----------



## PatrickCrowely

For some reason Costa Rica Chips are good & great. My 2600K can bench @ 5.4, but it's not stable under 30runs of IBT. It's stable @ 5.2, but runs mid 80's on a H100. It's mostly luck, unless you're somewhere that has 100 or so chips on hand where you can hand pick your CPU.

I can't wait to apply this liquid metal to it......


----------



## Kiros

I have batch 3229B574 and I bought it from microcenter sometime in early December


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> the batch you can break down in , where its made, what week, month etc..
> i dont have it in my head tho what it was exactly, some in the delid club know,
> a while ago we tried to determine what where the best batches etc,
> we do have some post somewhere explaining it.. ill ask the guys..
> or maybe someone else knows ..sorry


just found this list to break down the batch,
maybe its helpful









Below is a guide on how to read Intel CPU Batch Number which is 8 characters long with a mix of number and alphabet which represents a value or description for each field. The first character represents the place where the CPU is assembled by assembling the IHS (Integrated Heatsink) with the chip followed by boxing. The chip extracted from the wafer is only processed in USA which is later distributed to the assembly plant around the world to make sure all CPU batch have the equivalent highest quality. The second character represents the year it is manufactured. Example 7 represents 2007. The third and fourth character represents the total week from January of that year. So if its 30, it means approximately 30 weeks divided by 4 weeks per month gives 7.5 (around July mid). The fifth character represents the CPU Stepping. It comes in 3 different flavors which is A (uses less volt but produces more heat - great for extreme water cooling or liquid nitrogen or DICE aka Dry-Ice), B (uses more volt but produces less heat - best for air cooling or entry-level water cooling) and C (very rare - balance of both world A and B). The last 3 characters are Intel CPU serialization codes.

*Example*: L707A723 -

1st letter or digit = plant code: (Malaysia)
0 = San Jose, Costa Rica
1 = Cavite, Philippines
3 = Costa Rica
6 = Chandler, Arizona
7 = Philippines
8 = Leixlip, Ireland
9 = Penang, Malaysia
L = Malaysia
Q = Malaysia
R = Manila, Philippines
Y = Leixlip, Ireland
2nd digit = Year of production: (2007)
3rd & 4th digits = week: (7th week )
5th digit = Stepping (A or B or C)
6th - 8th digits = lot number: (723)
10th - 13th digits = serialization code (-)
Stepping A = less volt more heat (best with full water cooling).
Stepping B = more volt less heat (best with air or entry water cooling).

Read more at: http://pc.ayumilove.net/list-of-intel-cpu-batch-number/


----------



## Ragsters

I have in my hand 3227D143

please respond!


----------



## stubass

@VonDutch
very interesting read about batch numbers +rep

I just bought my wife an i5-3570k which seems it might be a nice chip (still have to build her new rig tho) lol

so the way i see it with batch number #3236B464

3 = costa rica (obvious as its on the box and chip)
2 = 2012
36 = about august
B = stepping B good for her as will be air cooling

so hopefully its a nice chip









@OP sorry to jack your thread


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I heard good things about 3237b, stay away from 3229b, I've got one and it sucks


----------



## Ragsters

I HAVE D IN MY HAND. WHAT DOES THAT MEAN?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I HAVE D IN MY HAND. WHAT DOES THAT MEAN?


I have no clue, it seems to be a new stepping.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I have in my hand 3227D143
> 
> please respond!


well you have a costa rica chip, made in around july 2012, by the looks a D stepping ( not sure about)


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I HAVE D IN MY HAND. WHAT DOES THAT MEAN?


sorry Ragsters, i was asking myself the same thing,
but i got you the week, month, plant etc ..
the early batches, costa rica, seem to be good ..the D in it i dont know really, it should be stepping too


----------



## PatrickCrowely

No other CPU's?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Try to get one that isn't 322x at least I only heard negative things about 3224, 3225, 3228 and my own 3229


----------



## Ragsters

I wonder if I should take my chances with this D stepping. Also wouldn't this be an earlier date then the 30 variant?


----------



## croy

it still depends. i myself have a costa rica chip but mine needs 1.28V for 4.5GHz


----------



## erocker

Bad batch numbers are random just like a silicon wafer. Silicon wafers are round flat discs that do have some minor imperfections in them. The imperfections are random upon the wafer.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erocker*
> 
> Bad batch numbers are random just like a silicon wafer. Silicon wafers are round flat discs that do have some minor imperfections in them. The imperfections are random upon the wafer.


True but some wafers are just better in quality than others. I'd place my bets on a 323xA batch...


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> True but some wafers are just better in quality than others. I'd place my bets on a 323xA batch...


I have a 3230B Chip & it kicks tail......I really think the 323's are a bunch of good batch's


----------



## Zeek

My batch is #3229B506 And I need 1.288v to keep it stable at 4.5ghz :l

Also just got it yesterday, lol.


----------



## Ragsters

Well.. I bought the 3227D143. I want to thank everyone for their help. I will be giving reps out when I'm in front of a computer.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> I have a 3230B Chip & it kicks tail......I really think the 323's are a bunch of good batch's


Nice man. I love my Malay 2600K









5.1GHz @ 1.48V. Not the best but I'm happy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> My batch is #3229B506 And I need 1.288v to keep it stable at 4.5ghz :l
> 
> Also just got it yesterday, lol.


Welcome to the club man. 4.5GHz and 1.34V in BIOS = 1.322V in Windows lol. 4.7GHz at 1.595V in BIOS, 1.568V in Windows ftw


----------



## VonDutch

3770K
Batch#: 3217B554 (Costa Rica)

4.8ghz, 1.420V vcore 24H prime stable as highest (personal) 24/7 oc


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> batch# 3224B052
> 
> if intel go in sequence you can go by these numbers. I got mines about 4 months ago.
> 
> Pretty good clocker also can get to 5.0ghz @ 1.46v but run it daily @4.4 1.18v temp max out at 65c-70c.


Might try 4.4 at 1.18. I am running 4.5 @ 1.225 Volts, and getting temps below 85 C


----------



## Kiros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I heard good things about 3237b, stay away from 3229b, I've got one and it sucks


Aw darn.
It's already delidded though, have yet to try it since I'm waiting for a motherboard


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> Aw darn.
> It's already delidded though, have yet to try it since I'm waiting for a motherboard


Well it might help with temperatures on your 212+. For me it's no use, it stays below 70*C at 4.5GHz under water. About the same as my 2600K at 5.2GHz.


----------



## FtW 420

Batches are pretty much random, you can buy 4 identical batch, & can end up with 1 great one, 1 the worst chip ever, 2 average, or all 4 suck, or all 4 great. Pretty much random.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Look for a chip made in Costa Rica, it has it on the box..... My chip does 4.8GHz @ 1.235 volts stable & Hottest core is 69 degrees. I haven't tested it further, won't until I do my full loop.
> 
> Batch# 3230B370


I've seen a couple really really good 3230b chips on OCN, I finally got a 3230b687 & it isn't particularly good 1.235V for 4.5Ghz., over 1.5V for 5ghz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> yep costa batch are supposedly better than the earlier Malaysia one. also they seems to run a little bit cooler.


My best bought retail so far was Malaysia, 5ghz at 1.29V. But haven't heard of great Malay for a couple months now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I heard good things about 3237b, stay away from 3229b, I've got one and it sucks


One of the best chips in the world so far was 3229b, I've only tried a 3229c so far (for 3229), pretty good up to 4.7 at 1.24V, then needs huge voltage bumps after that, over 1.5V for 5Ghz.

It really is up to luck to buy a great chip, or to buy one already binned.


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> My batch is #3229B506 And I need 1.288v to keep it stable at 4.5ghz :l
> 
> Also just got it yesterday, lol.


I have the exact same thing, 1.288v for 4.5ghz


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Batches are pretty much random, you can buy 4 identical batch, & can end up with 1 great one, 1 the worst chip ever, 2 average, or all 4 suck, or all 4 great. Pretty much random.
> I've seen a couple really really good 3230b chips on OCN, I finally got a 3230b687 & it isn't particularly good 1.235V for 4.5Ghz., over 1.5V for 5ghz
> My best bought retail so far was Malaysia, 5ghz at 1.29V. But haven't heard of great Malay for a couple months now.
> One of the best chips in the world so far was 3229b, I've only tried a 3229c so far (for 3229), pretty good up to 4.7 at 1.24V, then needs huge voltage bumps after that, over 1.5V for 5Ghz.
> 
> It really is up to luck to buy a great chip, or to buy one already binned.


Know anything about the D batch I got?


----------



## gotendbz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Know anything about the D batch I got?


throw that bad boy in there and see what you get. Your mobo can handle a nice OC>


----------



## Kiros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Well it might help with temperatures on your 212+. For me it's no use, it stays below 70*C at 4.5GHz under water. About the same as my 2600K at 5.2GHz.


Actually I'll be using the Noctua NH-D14









my 2013 Rig is going to be my main rig soon.
Kirovskaya's motherboard is busted I think? and the cpu and graphics card is going to be sold to someone.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Batches are pretty much random, you can buy 4 identical batch, & can end up with 1 great one, 1 the worst chip ever, 2 average, or all 4 suck, or all 4 great. Pretty much random.
> I've seen a couple really really good 3230b chips on OCN, I finally got a 3230b687 & it isn't particularly good 1.235V for 4.5Ghz., over 1.5V for 5ghz
> My best bought retail so far was Malaysia, 5ghz at 1.29V. But haven't heard of great Malay for a couple months now.
> One of the best chips in the world so far was 3229b, I've only tried a 3229c so far (for 3229), pretty good up to 4.7 at 1.24V, then needs huge voltage bumps after that, over 1.5V for 5Ghz.
> 
> It really is up to luck to buy a great chip, or to buy one already binned.


Of course







, but except for your 3229b I only saw bad clockers. That does say something about the average quality. Best to test your luck with a batch that people already have good experience with if buying new. The probbility that you get a low result yielding CPU won't be that big. All probability calculation, while it doesn't guarantee a good clocking CPU, you can considerably increase your chances. Always test your CPU first though since you might have a good one.


----------



## tawak

I also got a batch " 3227d143" Costa Rica
I thought I was the only one.
Got this cheap at eBay few days ago still waiting for my msi mobo to arrive.
Anyone got the oc result about this board?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> I also got a batch " 3227d143" Costa Rica
> I thought I was the only one.
> Got this cheap at eBay few days ago still waiting for my msi mobo to arrive.
> Anyone got the oc result about this board?


Did you get it used or NIB? Curious to see if previous owner had good OC results.


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Did you get it used or NIB? Curious to see if previous owner had good OC results.


Brand new for $260 no tax no shipping bit happy


----------



## hyujmn

I've got a 3229B that I've just started to overclock. Haven't tried anything past 4.3 ghz but right now I have it at 1.162v with a 12hr stable Prime95 run. Max temp on hottest core was 71c.

I don't think that's too bad.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> I've got a 3229B that I've just started to overclock. Haven't tried anything past 4.3 ghz but right now I have it at 1.162v with a 12hr stable Prime95 run. Max temp on hottest core was 71c.
> 
> I don't think that's too bad.


No up till 4.4GHz I also only need 1.192v, then 1.328V for 4.5, 1.476V for 4.6 and I haven't gotten 4.7 fully stable yet even at 1.568V. The curve is highly non-linear


----------



## hyujmn

I tried to boot into 44 at that -.03 offset and it wouldn't boot into windows.

I don't think I need to try any further than 4.3ghz. I'm coming from a phenom II quad at 3.5 so it's a huge gaming difference.


----------



## tawak

Finally had my mobo msi mpower,yesterday so far I can boot up with, windows @ 4.6 with 1.25 -1-3v
But having hard time to make them stable. Prime95 will crashed after like 10mins, temps are like 80-83ish max with dh14 as cooler


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> Finally had my mobo msi mpower,yesterday so far I can boot up with, windows @ 4.6 with 1.25 -1-3v
> But having hard time to make them stable. Prime95 will crashed after like 10mins, temps are like 80-83ish max with dh14 as cooler


Ouch! Let us know when you get a stable overclock.


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Ouch! Let us know when you get a stable overclock.


already @ 1.35v still prime 95 crashes after 10-20mins..this is starting to get annoying.. people in the forum and reviews like this one

"The MSI Z77 Big Bang MPOWER wasn't terribly far behind, but we could only muster 4.646GHz at 101x46 with the same 1.25V CPU core voltage." (my mobo also)

was able to get 4.6 with less than 1.3v!! i think its the chip! 1.28v my i7 still would still not boot!!


----------



## Zeek

I have a D14 too. I'm running 4.5ghz with 1.248v. -0.015 offset in bios. Low 70s under prime.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> already @ 1.35v still prime 95 crashes after 10-20mins..this is starting to get annoying.. people in the forum and reviews like this one
> 
> "The MSI Z77 Big Bang MPOWER wasn't terribly far behind, but we could only muster 4.646GHz at 101x46 with the same 1.25V CPU core voltage." (my mobo also)
> 
> was able to get 4.6 with less than 1.3v!! i think its the chip! 1.28v my i7 still would still not boot!!


Pretty sure it is the chip. I've had several in the mpower, a good one can run 5Ghz +, Ive had one that simply will not get 4.8Ghz stable no matter what. With ivy the overclock is mostly in the chip & cooling, the board can make a difference with extreme OC, & the mpower does pretty well with those.


----------



## Kiros

Ok so after testing my delidded 3229B on prime for several minutes. It seems pretty stable at 5.0 Ghz, whereas my old 2500K dies at 4.5ghz. I haven't tried going higher but I see potential.

Running this on a Gigabyte UD5H(voltage locked at 1.4 for now, will try going lower later), Noctua NH-D14 with Noctua thermal paste.
Motherboard is sitting next to my window dragging in 10 degree Fahrenheit air lol
I will test it further tomorrow.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> *Ragsters* wrote...Thanks for the help so far. Costa Rica. Got it! Anyone else?


more on the Costa Rica







batch







:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club/8730#post_19069161


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> Ok so after testing my delidded 3229B on prime for several minutes. It seems pretty stable at 5.0 Ghz, whereas my old 2500K dies at 4.5ghz. I haven't tried going higher but I see potential.
> 
> Running this on a Gigabyte UD5H(voltage locked at 1.4 for now, will try going lower later), Noctua NH-D14 with Noctua thermal paste.
> Motherboard is sitting next to my window dragging in 10 degree Fahrenheit air lol
> I will test it further tomorrow.


Lol, that's the best 3229B I've yet encountered. I don't get it, my 3770K is a rev. E2 and 3229B as well...


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Lol, that's the best 3229B I've yet encountered. I don't get it, my 3770K is a rev. E2 and 3229B as well...


Dont stare blind on the batch numbers, when it comes to it, any batch can have good chips and bad ones









i was just checking in on this thread again, and a something came to mind,
could be completely wrong but,


could it be that the outside of the wafer have "worse" chips? or in the middle etc .. or just random good ones and "bad" ones ?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Dont stare blind on the batch numbers, when it comes to it, any batch can have good chips and bad ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was just checking in on this thread again, and a something came to mind,
> could be completely wrong but,
> 
> 
> could it be that the outside of the wafer have "worse" chips? or in the middle etc .. or just random good ones and "bad" ones ?


It's still probaballistic valid, if a majority fails. And yes due to photolit. process in the wafer stepper most of the time ICs near the perimeter of the wafer are worse in quality. However if you don't believe in statistics then yes, there may also be exceptionally good ICs near the perimeter.

Probabilistic models aren't there to exclude certain cases, just to give you expectation about random processes. Which can be quite accurate and is actually maintained a lot in electronics, esp. yield results, clock targets and signals.

Also, I just noticed you're actually a real Dutch since: "Staar je niet blind" is a Dutch proverb


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> It's still probaballistic valid, if a majority fails. And yes due to photolit. process in the wafer stepper most of the time ICs near the perimeter of the wafer are worse in quality. However if you don't believe in statistics then yes, there may also be exceptionally good ICs near the perimeter.
> 
> Probabilistic models aren't there to exclude certain cases, just to give you expectation about random processes. Which can be quite accurate and is actually maintained a lot in electronics, esp. yield results, clock targets and signals.
> 
> Also, I just noticed you're actually a real Dutch since: "Staar je niet blind" is a Dutch proverb


i know right, but thought, , i just translate it in the way i think is right,
not sure if they use it in other countries, or if they say it in another way...lol
i thought, "dont stare blind" at least sounded good









on the "probaballistic"word... Costa Rica is your best bet, compared to the Malaysia ones, thats about what we know so far,
like you said in your response the the other member, he has a very good chip,
you have exactly the same batch number etc, and its worse then his..

but, out of the top of my head, the 322*B i did see more of them having good chip


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> Ok so after testing my delidded 3229B on prime for several minutes. It seems pretty stable at 5.0 Ghz, whereas my old 2500K dies at 4.5ghz. I haven't tried going higher but I see potential.
> 
> Running this on a Gigabyte UD5H(voltage locked at 1.4 for now, will try going lower later), Noctua NH-D14 with Noctua thermal paste.
> Motherboard is sitting next to my window dragging in 10 degree Fahrenheit air lol
> I will test it further tomorrow.


im jealous!!!!


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Pretty sure it is the chip. I've had several in the mpower, a good one can run 5Ghz +, Ive had one that simply will not get 4.8Ghz stable no matter what. With ivy the overclock is mostly in the chip & cooling, the board can make a difference with extreme OC, & the mpower does pretty well with those.


that is what i think so too.. bad luck again ever since phenom i always had bad luck to OC chips
i was proven by me and my friend before, has the same chip phenom x6 but diff batch we tried
to oc it to the same board and everything (my pc). one is good one is just terrible to oc


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> Ok so after testing my delidded 3229B on prime for several minutes. It seems pretty stable at 5.0 Ghz, whereas my old 2500K dies at 4.5ghz. I haven't tried going higher but I see potential.
> 
> Running this on a Gigabyte UD5H(voltage locked at 1.4 for now, will try going lower later), Noctua NH-D14 with Noctua thermal paste.
> Motherboard is sitting next to my window dragging in 10 degree Fahrenheit air lol
> I will test it further tomorrow.


what batch do you got there? malay or CR?


----------



## Kiros

Additional testing has to wait ... I am RMA-ing the motherboard at the moment because it refuses to boot in dual channel mode but works if both sticks are doing single channel.

Sucks! I wanted to bench it so badly


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> Additional testing has to wait ... I am RMA-ing the motherboard at the moment because it refuses to boot in dual channel mode but works if both sticks are doing single channel.
> 
> Sucks! I wanted to bench it so badly


Let us know, I cannot make mine stable even at just 4.5ghz.. Sucks big time! I want to get a decent oclocker i7 so bad I might buy a i7 desktop at besybuy and replace the CPU..lololol


----------



## 8bitG33k

3232B249

I'll update once I've oc'd a bit.


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> 3232B249
> 
> I'll update once I've oc'd a bit.


let us know!


----------



## trickeh2k

damn... i just recenlty started oci:ing my 2500k and here's everyone talking about good batches of other ones. i feel like a kid watching through the window to the candy shop, already holding a lollipop in my hand that suddenly doesnt seem so appealing to me anymore, lol.


----------



## Smokeybear001

Just picked up a 3231B415, goes in on Monday. It will be on air for the time being but should yield good results.


----------



## Puck

My SROPL Costa Rica 3224b133 chip needs 1.38v for 4.7ghz. Not quite the OCer I was hoping for, I really wanted 4.8ghz 24/7 but it doesn't look like that will happen.

Haven't tried 1.4+v yet because of the heat, but 4.8 is a no-go on 1.38 and I'm pretty much at the limit of my single TEC block. My temps go from barely 50c IBT @ 4.6/1.3v up to 63c @ 4.7/1.38...13c for just 100mhz and .08v







.

Gaming doesn't break 32c though @ 4.7, so I'm OK with that







.


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puck*
> 
> My SROPL Costa Rica 3224b133 chip needs 1.38v for 4.7ghz. Not quite the OCer I was hoping for, I really wanted 4.8ghz 24/7 but it doesn't look like that will happen.
> 
> Haven't tried 1.4+v yet because of the heat, but 4.8 is a no-go on 1.38 and I'm pretty much at the limit of my single TEC block. My temps go from barely 50c IBT @ 4.6/1.3v up to 63c @ 4.7/1.38...13c for just 100mhz and .08v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Gaming doesn't break 32c though @ 4.7, so I'm OK with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


atleast you got 4.7, mine wont break 4.6 on any voltage.. max is 4.5


----------



## Puck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> atleast you got 4.7, mine wont break 4.6 on any voltage.. max is 4.5


I have been overclocking for over a decade and I don't think I've ever seen such a difference in potential between chips of the same architecture as we have with IB. It really is luck of the draw with these guys, and even with similar batch numbers one guy gets 5ghz and another hits a wall at 4.5.

To make it worse, it seems thermals are all over the place too...with no seeming correlation between temps and a chips OC ability. Some chips on air are running cooler then guys with custom water at the same clocks and voltage.

Crazy.


----------



## 8bitG33k

So far I have gotten my 3232B249 oc'd up to 4.5GHz (@ 1.34v, 78C). I didn't want to go any higher yet with the voltage until I've educated myself a but more.

What program do you recommend for stability testing? Prime95?


----------



## iMica

Lol my new i7s from Costa Rica









Runs mid 50s low 60s when stress testing (Except for those random spikes to 69 lol)

Runs same temps as my i5 ^_^


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> So far I have gotten my 3232B249 oc'd up to 4.5GHz (@ 1.34v, 78C). I didn't want to go any higher yet with the voltage until I've educated myself a but more.
> 
> What program do you recommend for stability testing? Prime95?


Prime95 is usually the best with the Blend Test. After 24 hours of that with no errors or crashes you have guaranteed stability.


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokeybear001*
> 
> Just picked up a 3231B415, goes in on Monday. It will be on air for the time being but should yield good results.


Testing mine now same batch on air at XS forums.
Microcenter @ Tustin, CA had a bunch of them.

So far an excellent chip 4.8ghz @ 1.224v 79c load max on air cooling an hour into Prime95 (no avx - on air).
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1258484/


----------



## enigma7820

Wow that's a low voltage, DOS you check that with a multimeter


----------



## LagunaX

No, that's the real voltage by CPU-Z and Asus AI Suite II.
Using offset voltage overclocking.

Seems consistent with the newer Costa Rica batches


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Testing mine now same batch on air at XS forums.
> Microcenter @ Tustin, CA had a bunch of them.
> 
> So far an excellent chip 4.8ghz @ 1.224v 79c load max on air cooling an hour into Prime95 (no avx - on air).
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1258484/


Lucky you!!!!! I'm jealous I want to throw my i7


----------



## 8bitG33k

LagunaX, what cooler are you using?

EDIT: Didn't see that in your notepad there, Thermalright Venomous X.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> What program do you recommend for stability testing? Prime95?


both, i start with ibt, both programs test different parts of the cpu..
most of the time i work like this if i try to find first time oc and vcore,

cinebench, look for whea errors, if it all looks good, no crash and whea errors,
ibt, if it runs, and no problems,
prime, longer runs, at least 12H, 18H is prefered, i run 24H tho..

i got this info from anandtech's, i think idc explains it very well,

LinX (Intel burntest) is superior to Prime95 small FFT *for determining CPU core logic stability*.
Must run with the IBT thread count set equal to the physical core count of the CPU.
HT slows it down and reduces the ability to determine stability. Set to 4 threads on a 2600K.
Set memory to "All".
Stability Criterion: Must pass 5 cycles minimum, passing 20 cycles is preferred (considered gold standard)

Prime95 large FFT is superior to LinX *for determining L3$/IMC stability*.
Must use large FFT, blend is insufficient. <- reports indicate this is false for AMD stability tests,
HT is ok for this test.
Stability Criterion: Must pass 2 hours minimum, passing 12 hours is preferred (considered gold standard)

HCI memtest is superior to LinX, Prime (large or small), and memtest86+ for determining memory stability.
Launch one instance per thread supported by CPU (8 instances of HCI memtest for 2600K)
Set each HCI instance to use an appropriate fraction of the memory...16GB on a 2600K means each HCI instance (there will be 8 instances) are to use 2048 MB.
Stability Criterion: Must pass 200% coverage minimum, passing 1000% coverage is preferred (considered gold standard)

OCCT GPU test w/error checking enabled is superior to Kombustor for determining GPU stability. (updated link to OCCT 4.0.0, thanks NoobyDoo!)
Error checking MUST be enabled by the user (check the box), otherwise you are leaving it up to your eyes to detect visual artifacts which renders the test entirely subjective.
Stability Criterion: Must pass 20 minutes minimum, passing 1 hour is preferred (considered gold standard)
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2195063

but really, theres no "100% stable" but running all the stability testing programs, will ensure your more stable,
then just running one of them, where one program runs well, another might catch another instability somewhere,
after doing all these tests, another way is, just run your computer like you normally do,
if after a (few)week orso you dont run into any problems, you can say its stable..

hope this helps


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> So far I have gotten my 3232B249 oc'd up to 4.5GHz (@ 1.34v, 78C). I didn't want to go any higher yet with the voltage until I've educated myself a but more.
> 
> What program do you recommend for stability testing? Prime95?


both, i start with ibt, both programs test different parts of the cpu..
most of the time i work like this if i try to find first time oc and vcore,

cinebench, look for whea errors, if it all looks good, no crash and whea errors,
ibt, if it runs, and no problems,
prime, longer runs, at least 12H, 18H is prefered, i run 24H tho..

i got this info from anandtech's, i think idc explains it very well,

LinX (Intel burntest) is superior to Prime95 small FFT for determining CPU core logic stability.
Must run with the IBT thread count set equal to the physical core count of the CPU.
HT slows it down and reduces the ability to determine stability. Set to 4 threads on a 2600K.
Set memory to "All".

Stability Criterion: Must pass 5 cycles minimum, passing 20 cycles is preferred (considered gold standard)
Prime95 large FFT is superior to LinX for determining L3$/IMC stability.
Must use large FFT, blend is insufficient. <- reports indicate this is false for AMD stability tests,
HT is ok for this test.
Stability Criterion: Must pass 2 hours minimum, passing 12 hours is preferred (considered gold standard)

HCI memtest is superior to LinX, Prime (large or small), and memtest86+ for determining memory stability.
Launch one instance per thread supported by CPU (8 instances of HCI memtest for 2600K)
Set each HCI instance to use an appropriate fraction of the memory...16GB on a 2600K means each HCI instance (there will be 8 instances) are to use 2048 MB.
Stability Criterion: Must pass 200% coverage minimum, passing 1000% coverage is preferred (considered gold standard)

OCCT GPU test w/error checking enabled is superior to Kombustor for determining GPU stability. (updated link to OCCT 4.0.0, thanks NoobyDoo!)
Error checking MUST be enabled by the user (check the box), otherwise you are leaving it up to your eyes to detect visual artifacts which renders the test entirely subjective.
Stability Criterion: Must pass 20 minutes minimum, passing 1 hour is preferred (considered gold standard)
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2195063

but really, theres no "100% stable" but running all the stability testing programs, will ensure your more stable,
then just running one of them, where one program runs well, another might catch another instability somewhere,
after doing all these tests, another way is, just run your computer like you normally do,
if after a (few)week orso you dont run into any problems, you can say its stable..

hope this helps


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> both, i start with ibt, both programs test different parts of the cpu..
> most of the time i work like this if i try to find first time oc and vcore,
> 
> cinebench, look for whea errors, if it all looks good, no crash and whea errors,
> ibt, if it runs, and no problems,
> prime, longer runs, at least 12H, 18H is prefered, i run 24H tho..
> 
> i got this info from anandtech's, i think idc explains it very well,
> 
> LinX (Intel burntest) is superior to Prime95 small FFT *for determining CPU core logic stability*.
> Must run with the IBT thread count set equal to the physical core count of the CPU.
> HT slows it down and reduces the ability to determine stability. Set to 4 threads on a 2600K.
> Set memory to "All".
> Stability Criterion: Must pass 5 cycles minimum, passing 20 cycles is preferred (considered gold standard)
> 
> Prime95 large FFT is superior to LinX *for determining L3$/IMC stability*.
> Must use large FFT, blend is insufficient. <- reports indicate this is false for AMD stability tests,
> HT is ok for this test.
> Stability Criterion: Must pass 2 hours minimum, passing 12 hours is preferred (considered gold standard)
> 
> HCI memtest is superior to LinX, Prime (large or small), and memtest86+ for determining memory stability.
> Launch one instance per thread supported by CPU (8 instances of HCI memtest for 2600K)
> Set each HCI instance to use an appropriate fraction of the memory...16GB on a 2600K means each HCI instance (there will be 8 instances) are to use 2048 MB.
> Stability Criterion: Must pass 200% coverage minimum, passing 1000% coverage is preferred (considered gold standard)
> 
> OCCT GPU test w/error checking enabled is superior to Kombustor for determining GPU stability. (updated link to OCCT 4.0.0, thanks NoobyDoo!)
> Error checking MUST be enabled by the user (check the box), otherwise you are leaving it up to your eyes to detect visual artifacts which renders the test entirely subjective.
> Stability Criterion: Must pass 20 minutes minimum, passing 1 hour is preferred (considered gold standard)
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2195063
> 
> but really, theres no "100% stable" but running all the stability testing programs, will ensure your more stable,
> then just running one of them, where one program runs well, another might catch another instability somewhere,
> after doing all these tests, another way is, just run your computer like you normally do,
> if after a (few)week orso you dont run into any problems, you can say its stable..
> 
> hope this helps


Thanks for this highly informative post! I started running Prime95 but Temps got too high really quick (98c) so I shut it down and throttled the clocks. I might be going back to my 212+ as HS tomorrow and see if I get a better mileage with it.


----------



## tjb433

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Look for a chip made in Costa Rica, it has it on the box..... My chip does 4.8GHz @ 1.235 volts stable & Hottest core is 69 degrees. I haven't tested it further, won't until I do my full loop.
> 
> Batch# 3230B370


Wowa just got mine in from the mail man, batch # 3230B371. I hope it was a good day(or week) in Costa Rica lol


----------



## LagunaX

Post some testing results guys!


----------



## Deceit

3228B393

Costa Rica, baby!

4.6ghz on Corsair H100i

Highest temperatures running ITB was 77 on the hottest core, I think. But, I do keep my ambients low (around 70c max).

1.24v was the highest HWM ever recorded. And usually maxes at 1.232 in daily use.


----------



## LagunaX

Thought I killed my chip for a sec after surgery as I used an X-Acto knife and I did score some of the green pcb to expose some yellow metal -eek! 1 edge razor blade is probably the safest as you can't torque the blade to cut into the pcb.

Liquid Pro on the inside, MX-4 on the outside, IHS resealed with AS Alumina bonding material.

Would not boot for the first 5 min. Swapped out another 3770k I bought just in case I borked the surgery. Booted up, then off, then swapped back.

Was able to reboot thank goodness no major damage done - maybe time was needed for the Liquid Pro?

Anyways wil test later tonight when it gets cooler here in Southern California but briefly it looks like a 19c drop after a 20 min run.


----------



## LagunaX

My 3700k survived the delidding surgery despite my scoring of the PCB with my X-Acto knife and exposing some yellow metal.
Die Liquid Pro, IHS MX-4, resealed with Alumina thermal bonding compound.

Highest difference 21c drop, lowest difference 15c drop, after 1 hour of Prime95.

Before:

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/3770k48ghz3231B415_zpsdc9d043f.jpg


After:

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/Delidded3770k_zps393f2f66.jpg


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> My 3700k survived the delidding surgery despite my scoring of the PCB with my X-Acto knife and exposing some yellow metal.
> Die Liquid Pro, IHS MX-4, resealed with Alumina thermal bonding compound.
> 
> Highest difference 21c drop, lowest difference 15c drop, after 1 hour of Prime95.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/3770k48ghz3231B415_zpsdc9d043f.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/Delidded3770k_zps393f2f66.jpg


gratz








glad it survived the "surgery" ..lol


----------



## LagunaX

Thanks VonDutch!

Not afraid to run IntelBurnTest on air anymore!


----------



## Zeek

Le bump

Getting a new chip tomorrow night or Saturday. Want to know if any of you have any ideas or theories on S/N or batch numbers that yield good results. I know it's pretty much just lottery but doesn't hurt to try









Something like
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> Just a budding theory of mine but when u go if they are all the same batch try to get one with the last 4 digits of the serial as close to 1000 (above or below) as possible, preferably a little higher than 1000, but refuse any less than 0200.


----------



## LagunaX

LOL, here's how it went:

BTW, got a theory for binning.
Had 3 3231B415's, 1 awesome, 1 good, 1 a dog.
Dog was in the 0088 on the serial number.
Decent One was 0234.
Awesome was 1122 or something like that.

Theory is that the ones that suck are less than 200 as they probably are the edges of the wafer, and the sweet spot is around 1000 on the serial number (saw another batch 3232a610 chip serial 2522 4.8ghz 1.32v). 2000's seem good.

Good luck!


----------



## Zeek

Yea I'll probably end up looking for some 1000's if I can find any tomorrow. As long as I can get 4.5ghz I'll be fine









BTW I'm Ze on TPU


----------



## lngu81

I come with bad news, My Costa Rican 3770k batch #3229c572 OC 4.5 @ 1.3v other than that I can push to 4.7 @ 1.475v, tried to oc 4.8 @ 1.55 and still couldn't get stable. I guess my chip is dependent on the amount of Tequila consumed on the day that it was born, I felt sorry for those innocent worms that got caught up on the day.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lngu81*
> 
> I come with bad news, My Costa Rican 3770k batch #3229c572 OC 4.5 @ 1.3v other than that I can push to 4.7 @ 1.475v, tried to oc 4.8 @ 1.55 and still couldn't get stable. I guess my chip is dependent on the amount of Tequila consumed on the day that it was born, I felt sorry for those innocent worms that got caught up on the day.


Yeah I have a couple 3229C chips, 1 is very similar to yours, the other one is better but nowhere near great.
I really wish there was just a good batch number, where all the chips in it are great...


----------



## LagunaX

3232A610 has strong IMC (DDR3 2800) but takes 1.4v for SuperPi 32m 5ghz 4c/8t.
"Weaker" cores but on TPU Dom has one that does IBT Very High 4.8ghz 1.32v.
If I could get a guaranteed 4.8ghz 1.344v or less that's a decent one ( to delid ).


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Yeah I have a couple 3229C chips, 1 is very similar to yours, the other one is better but nowhere near great.
> I really wish there was just a good batch number, where all the chips in it are great...


My 3229B chip is a tiny bit better. Can hit 4.6 with 1.28v but that's average. I wish there was a batch or S/N that you could find and it would guarantee a good chip lol

I do have the E4 tho, so I could be overvolting my CPU without knowing it.


----------



## Scotty99

Hey guys.

So im planning my build out and ive been hoping to find a 2600/2700k at my microcenter but it seems they are not going to get any more of them in, thus leaving me with a 3770k.

My question is what are realistic temps for this chip as i have heard so many different answers reading through these forums. I am going to have a H100i in push/pull with 4 stock h100i fans. Also, how many of these 3770k's are capable of an everyday 4.8 overclock, very low compared to 4.6? Id like to hear what most people need voltage wise for 4.6 and 4.8ghz respectively. Is it possible to buy one of these chips and have 4.8 without ridiculous volts and temps (without de-lidding).

This is good and bad i guess. I wanted a sandy bridge for my new rig for low temps but i guess i can spring for faster ram now that it looks like im getting a 3770k (better memory controller apparently).


----------



## Zeek

About the heat, it's all based on the chip you get. Some have the TIM placed better than others so it's all about luck. And with the 4.8ghz it's also about luck. I need 1.33v to hit 4.7 but I've seen chips that hit 4.8ghz with 1.22v which is insane.

Getting a good chip is just like winning the lottery.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> So im planning my build out and ive been hoping to find a 2600/2700k at my microcenter but it seems they are not going to get any more of them in, thus leaving me with a 3770k.
> 
> My question is what are realistic temps for this chip as i have heard so many different answers reading through these forums. I am going to have a H100i in push/pull with 4 stock h100i fans. Also, how many of these 3770k's are capable of an everyday 4.8 overclock, very low compared to 4.6? Id like to hear what most people need voltage wise for 4.6 and 4.8ghz respectively. Is it possible to buy one of these chips and have 4.8 without ridiculous volts and temps (without de-lidding).
> 
> This is good and bad i guess. I wanted a sandy bridge for my new rig for low temps but i guess i can spring for faster ram now that it looks like im getting a 3770k (better memory controller apparently).


most get stuck at about 4.5-4.6ghz because of temps,
theres just a few that run 4.8ghz without delidding, maybe with a very good (water) cooling setup,
or what Zeek said, that are lucky with the temps..
if you dont look at temps, almost all ivy's can do 4.7-4.8ghz..
i need 1.420V for 4.8ghz
about 1.280V vcore for 4.7ghz









mine makes a big jump from 4.7 to 4.8ghz, not all have that the same as me,
and mine is a avarage ocer..


----------



## 8bitG33k

Update: 3232B249

4.5GHz @ 1.272v, max load Temp under p95: 88C with Antec H20 920 Kuhler.

Will update if/ when I can get it any higher!


----------



## Ukkooh

My 3770k from batch 3218C017 has so far been stable at [email protected]


----------



## Zeek

Gonna drive over to the Boston/Cambridge Microcenter tomorrow morning, like once it's open. So it'll be all quiet and I'll be able to look at all the CPU's and choose the one I want


----------



## Iching

I could not help myself and decided to buy i7-3770k at Microcenter. I live next to an MC in Yonkers, NY. I checked against the sheet and Mr. Marcos S got me this batch 3244C475 per my request. I better be a good overclocker.


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Any one has experience with the with the #L230B652 batch?


----------



## rock2702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> I could not help myself and decided to buy i7-3770k at Microcenter. I live next to an MC in Yonkers, NY. I checked against the sheet and Mr. Marcos S got me this batch 3244C475 per my request. I better be a good overclocker.


I m having an i5 3570k which requires 1.28v to acquire 4.5ghz stable.I m getting an offer for i7 3770k batch no. 3244C468 which seems to be almost the same batch as yours.How's your chip holding up?Does it overclock well?I m thinking of going ahead and getting this one.Your inputs will help me decide.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## $ilent

guys dont buy chips off batch numbers...they dont matter like they used to

@zeek

I also had an E4, and yes it does overvolt the cpu without cpuz reporting it unfortunately. Adds about an extra 0.04v, so 1.34 becomes 1.38/39 in reality. Was in my case anyway.

Just seen this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> LOL, here's how it went:
> 
> BTW, got a theory for binning.
> Had 3 3231B415's, 1 awesome, 1 good, 1 a dog.
> Dog was in the 0088 on the serial number.
> Decent One was 0234.
> Awesome was 1122 or something like that.
> 
> Theory is that the ones that suck are less than 200 as they probably are the edges of the wafer, and the sweet spot is around 1000 on the serial number (saw another batch 3232a610 chip serial 2522 4.8ghz 1.32v). 2000's seem good.
> 
> Good luck!


There could be something to this, or it could just be luck. I have two 3770ks, one ends around 1600, the other ends around 1300 in the SN. One of them does overclock better than the other...

Can you just ring up a retailer such as ebuyer and ask them to send a specific SN cpu if they have them in stock? Or would they just not bother looking?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rock2702*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> I could not help myself and decided to buy i7-3770k at Microcenter. I live next to an MC in Yonkers, NY. I checked against the sheet and Mr. Marcos S got me this batch 3244C475 per my request. I better be a good overclocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I m having an i5 3570k which requires 1.28v to acquire 4.5ghz stable.I m getting an offer for i7 3770k batch no. 3244C468 which seems to be almost the same batch as yours.How's your chip holding up?Does it overclock well?I m thinking of going ahead and getting this one.Your inputs will help me decide.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

even tho its still the lottory we are playing, i just recevied a 3770k back from a RMA batch number 3244C493. wont be rebuilding my rig until monday so will be interesting to see from similar batches clock


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tt-Prodigy15*
> 
> Any one has experience with the with the #L230B652 batch?


After having a 32xxB back last october the OC was ok but temps were rather poor at 95degC(room temp 22) with H100 [email protected] In the end I gave up pushing and settled for 4.6 @1.3 until just before christmas when the cpu just died.
RMA in January I got L230B which refused to accept all my memory so no testing carried out. RMA that one to receive another one today, same batch L230B, thought great but I tried it and all memory banks accepted so a better start.
Time to OC, tried the m/b auto clock to see, 4.6 @1.3, after 1hr run in prime, max temp is 72degC(room temp 28) with custom WC now, so im now at where I left off with first faulty cpu.
4.7 @ 1.34 76degC
4.8 was not possible, voltage climbed and climbed until I gave up at 1.4v.

So in my opinion this batch isnt great at all.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> After having a 32xxB back last october the OC was ok but temps were rather poor at 95degC(room temp 22) with H100 [email protected] In the end I gave up pushing and settled for 4.6 @1.3 until just before christmas when the cpu just died.
> RMA in January I got L230B which refused to accept all my memory so no testing carried out. RMA that one to receive another one today, same batch L230B, thought great but I tried it and all memory banks accepted so a better start.
> Time to OC, tried the m/b auto clock to see, 4.6 @1.3, after 1hr run in prime, max temp is 72degC(room temp 28) with custom WC now, so im now at where I left off with first faulty cpu.
> 4.7 @ 1.34 76degC
> 4.8 was not possible, voltage climbed and climbed until I gave up at 1.4v.
> 
> So in my opinion this batch isnt great at all.


Died? Ive been building PC's since about 1996 and have never had a CPU die on me, didnt think that was possible lol. Have had every other part die, but never a CPU. Im sad microcenter doesent carry 2700k anymore, i shoulda bought one when they were in stock : (


----------



## nemm

Been building them myself for over 10 years and it was the first for me also. The PC was running one moment when I left the room only to return a short while later to find it not running any longer and failing to post. After testing each part I found it was the cpu preventing post.


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Damn, i guess il see how mine goes...








Edit. For my motherboard i have gone with a Asus ROG Maximus V Gene, hopefully it will help me achieve a better over clock


----------



## daha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> I could not help myself and decided to buy i7-3770k at Microcenter. I live next to an MC in Yonkers, NY. I checked against the sheet and Mr. Marcos S got me this batch 3244C475 per my request. I better be a good overclocker.


I live in Hawaii, so i had a friend in Colorado pick me up an 3770k from microcenter and apparently the batch is 3244C601. Any update on the batch's performance or does anyone know? I'm still waiting for him to ship it but the anticipation is killing me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Has any one tried replacing the Thermal paste, under the IHS? Im just currious weather or not its really worth the effort..?


----------



## ep45-ds3l

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Thanks for the link, il take a look at it.


----------



## eodloose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> I could not help myself and decided to buy i7-3770k at Microcenter. I live next to an MC in Yonkers, NY. I checked against the sheet and Mr. Marcos S got me this batch 3244C475 per my request. I better be a good overclocker.


I'm working on 3244C494 from VA Micro Center and stopped at x49 with 1.450v on MSI Z77A-GD65 and EVO 212 ... saw 90c on MSI interface and using the Intel Porcessor Stress Test - new to OC'ing and will download the normal stuff tomorrow ... wondering if this is good and afraid of how much more I should push this chip ...

I want to hit 5.0 but guess ill be happy with running x48 at 1.34v (76c) ... not sure how much lower it can go - kinda just started there ...


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daha*
> 
> I live in Hawaii, so i had a friend in Colorado pick me up an 3770k from microcenter and apparently the batch is 3244C601. Any update on the batch's performance or does anyone know? I'm still waiting for him to ship it but the anticipation is killing me. Thanks in advance!


I will let you tomorrow. I finally got another Noctua NH-D14 on the cheap and will be installing 3770k. I have Asus P67 Deluxe and MSI z77 MPower. If my batch performs well I will get another one and sell my 2500k and 3570k that I got for $100.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eodloose*
> 
> I'm working on 3244C494 from VA Micro Center and stopped at x49 with 1.450v on MSI Z77A-GD65 and EVO 212 ... saw 90c on MSI interface and using the Intel Porcessor Stress Test - new to OC'ing and will download the normal stuff tomorrow ... wondering if this is good and afraid of how much more I should push this chip ...
> 
> I want to hit 5.0 but guess ill be happy with running x48 at 1.34v (76c) ... not sure how much lower it can go - kinda just started there ...


You might want to get a better cooler. If you can hit x48 @ 1.34V that is great.


----------



## eodloose

Thanks Iching ... but that is an interesting question for me as Im led to believe the 212 EVO is only slighty behind the D14 and then the H80i ... and with the exponetial increase needed in voltage for each multiplier ... not sure I can make over 5.0 and stay below 1.45v.

Trying to figure out other settings I can tweak to help lower my wattage (heat) and not sure what the right cooler would be to lower the heat enough, plus it would be cool to hit 5.0 on the 212 EVO right?


----------



## tzvia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eodloose*
> 
> I'm working on 3244C494 from VA Micro Center and stopped at x49 with 1.450v on MSI Z77A-GD65 and EVO 212 ... saw 90c on MSI interface and using the Intel Porcessor Stress Test - new to OC'ing and will download the normal stuff tomorrow ... wondering if this is good and afraid of how much more I should push this chip ...
> 
> I want to hit 5.0 but guess ill be happy with running x48 at 1.34v (76c) ... not sure how much lower it can go - kinda just started there ...


You are doing better with your chip than my 3224b254 chip at x48. It needs 1.434 on offset to stop all the WHEAs in a 12hr Prime. I hit 97c on IBT at x47 1.33 vcore using an H100 w/4 SP120 HP fans on full blast running IBT, and dropped only 10c switching to a Raystorm kit. Hardly enough to make me happy, delidding is what really allowed me to hit x48, by allowing the heat to transfer to the IHS properly, _then_ my Raystorm could do it's job and get that heat removed. So a better alr cooler or even a water setup can only do so much; the heat has to get from the die to the IHS for any cooler to be able to have a chance at removing it.

Still can't believe that Intel couldn't figure out that the IHS is supposed to be resting ON the die and not on a layer of thick TIM.


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tt-Prodigy15*
> 
> Damn, i guess il see how mine goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit. For my motherboard i have gone with a Asus ROG Maximus V Gene, hopefully it will help me achieve a better over clock


I don't mean to burst your bubble and I hope your chip turns out better than mine but i'm using the same motherboard at the moment trying to get a reasonable prime run for 4.7, currently @ 1.384v for longer than a couple of hours. With each step in voltage i'm getting longer runs as to be expected but the voltage is approaching where I don't want to be and even with wc temps are fast increasing.


----------



## Scotty99

Honestly, i think that is about right.

Ive had 2 2500k's now and they each need 1.38v for 4.6. The people you hear of doing 1.3v at 4.6-4.8 were extremely lucky or their motherboard is reporting wrong voltage (this is more common than you would think).


----------



## 113802

Batch # 3229B112 Costa Rica

Core i7 3770K @ 4.8Ghz with v1.336v


----------



## Iching

i7-3770k batch 3244C475

Default and mild overclock @ 4.2GHz with offset @ 0.0005






IB1.jpg 1132k .jpg file


IB2.jpg 1139k .jpg file


IB4.2.jpg 1276k .jpg file


IB4.2.jpg 1276k .jpg file


In4.2passed.jpg 1300k .jpg file


----------



## enigma7820

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> Batch # 3229B112 Costa Rica
> 
> Core i7 3770K @ 4.8Ghz with v1.336v


wow man awesome chip mine need 1.344 for 4.8 batch#3232a635



but I like to run 4.7 all day better even though my temps are still fine at 4.8


----------



## Feyris

Batch: 3235D916

Doesn't push past 4.5 stable. 4.6+ post properly but lock up on every Vcore setting up to 1.4v and never boots into OS... not going to try 1.5v for 4.8....temps are average, Liquid Ultra Asrock EX6 and Noctua DH14. Unfortunately cannot return it because the amazon seller does not have another cpu. Otherwise had -ok- vcore for 4.5Ghz stable 1.272


----------



## Vlad7692

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> yep costa batch are supposedly better than the earlier Malaysia one. also they seems to run a little bit cooler.


Woah! Are you serious? If so, you just made me a very happy camper. My 3770k I picked up from Microcenter is from the Costa Rica batch. I haven't tried OC'ing it yet, but when I do - I'll report back and tell the results!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rock2702*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> I could not help myself and decided to buy i7-3770k at Microcenter. I live next to an MC in Yonkers, NY. I checked against the sheet and Mr. Marcos S got me this batch 3244C475 per my request. I better be a good overclocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I m having an i5 3570k which requires 1.28v to acquire 4.5ghz stable.I m getting an offer for i7 3770k batch no. 3244C468 which seems to be almost the same batch as yours.How's your chip holding up?Does it overclock well?I m thinking of going ahead and getting this one.Your inputs will help me decide.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even tho its still the lottory we are playing, i just recevied a 3770k back from a RMA batch number *3244C493*. wont be rebuilding my rig until monday so will be interesting to see from similar batches clock
Click to expand...

On air and no delidding
hmm the heat bunnies hit at 4.6
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2707514



as seen with the max temps









best i can do before i need to start throwing heaps of volts at it
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2707592
1.476 for 5GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2708239

only installed today so will keep playing


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

I have a 3rd gen i7 3770k bought direct from intel retail edge program
batch# = 3229B576

running stock speed and all other mess on a maximus gene v with a h100i
idle is ~79f load running swtor is ~88-90f


----------



## nemm

Batch#L230Bxxx

Gave up on 4.7, @1.424v and cant get stable, one minute it goes for 4hrs, the next just a few minutes.
Final OC was 4.6 @1.36v, respectable but going back to my 2600k as I've had nothing but headache from this IB, no problems from the SB.


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> Batch#L230Bxxx
> 
> Gave up on 4.7, @1.424v and cant get stable, one minute it goes for 4hrs, the next just a few minutes.
> Final OC was 4.6 @1.36v, respectable but going back to my 2600k as I've had nothing but headache from this IB, no problems from the SB.


You should Delidded your Ivi Bridge, I've got the same batch number so il be doing it to mine..


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> On air and no delidding
> hmm the heat bunnies hit at 4.6
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2707514
> 
> 
> 
> as seen with the max temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best i can do before i need to start throwing heaps of volts at it
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2707592
> 1.476 for 5GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2708239
> 
> only installed today so will keep playing


Your temps are crazy.







I must say I am quite happy with mine. I settled on 4.4GHz with offset. My vcore during IBT is 1.216 and Prime95 1.192-1.126. I am using Noctua NH-D14 with two 800rpm fans and the highest registered temperature during IBT was 76 degrees Celsius.

I also have i7-3770k batch 3227C383. Somebody said it is crap but I doubt it. As long as I can get 4.4GHz @ 1.2 I am sold.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlad7692*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> yep costa batch are supposedly better than the earlier Malaysia one. also they seems to run a little bit cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! Are you serious? If so, you just made me a very happy camper. My 3770k I picked up from Microcenter is from the Costa Rica batch. I haven't tried OC'ing it yet, but when I do - I'll report back and tell the results!
Click to expand...

I have 3 ivy bridges, all from costa rica. both the i5-3570ks were terrible overclockers, the 'good' chip required 1.416v to be 24 hour prime95 stable at 4.6ghz. The bad chip was failing [email protected]

The i7 I have appears to be a good overclocker though. For a very quick 24 test run I had no problems with 24 hours prime95 on [email protected] I suspect the chip is capable of much more but as a baseline that's pretty good. My PSU is on the fritz so I have to wait before more testing.

I think I read sandy 50% can only do 4.5, 4.6ghz or so, and I think ivy is similar. Intel chips most of the time bin terribly, i think.

However on the plus side, intel loves voltages (compared to amd at least). Doesnt matter how bad your chip, just add additional voltage up and up. Whereas AMD seemed more like a sweet spot, you could hit it's sweet spot at a relatively low voltage, a better or worse chip requiring more or less voltage for a lower or higher sweet spot. For better or worse.


----------



## Zeek

My #3227C383 chip was crap compared to my #3229B506. 3227 needs 1.34v to keep 4.6 stable while with the 3229 I can do 4.8 at the same vcore. Anyways I'm returning it to MC this weekend and picking up a new chip


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tt-Prodigy15*
> 
> You should Delidded your Ivi Bridge, I've got the same batch number so il be doing it to mine..


One step ahead of you, already done it







It dropped around 10deg average across all cores. Before hottest core at [email protected] peaked at 82deg for 8 hour prime blend to 71deg same prime blend 13 hours this time. Not the lowest temperatures I have seen after a delid with a wc setup but my room ambient is rather high 29/30deg and I used gc extreme on die and mx4 on ihs opposed to using liquid metal pro/ultra.

Hopefully your will yield better results than mine, good luck.


----------



## byomes

Batch #3229b112

4.5ghz @ 1.192

Bought off craigslist, packaged and sealed for $260


----------



## Iching

I exchanged one of my 3770k C batch and got this one instead i7-3770k batch 3227B141. There is not much info except for this tiny piece.

http://ro.hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=45387&page=59


----------



## tawak

i just got my RMA its batch
"3228b191 "
still waiting for my h100i cooler and AC5
previous batch was
"3227d143"
which was stuck at 4.5 no matter how high the voltage is.

Bnew i7 but they put a sticker in the box.
do i get a bad batch? 3228B?


----------



## nemm

Batch#L230Bxxx
After nearly 2 weeks the CPU seems to have been "bed in" a little if that is possible as I can now pass 14+hrs(still testing at the moment) at 1.344v compared to before it was 1.368v. Above I said 1.360v but after more testing at the time its wasn't stable for a 12+hr test. I did try a temporary test run for 4.7 @ 1.384 earlier which showed good signs this time compared to the previous 1.424v attempt however there seems to be a multiplier wall at 48, no voltage can keep prime running for longer than a few seconds. In the end it seems I have acquired an average oc chip which seems to be the norm at present judging by the posts recently which is fine by me now as I am seeing others less fortunate with their oc samples and also the misses wants a pc now so she can have this and ill build myself a new one in the coming months









tt-Prodigy15, how did you get on with yours and did you also delid?


----------



## ScHocKii

100% Stable







It can be 100-200 Mhz more
#3240C287 from Costa Rica.
4700Mhz @1.328V


----------



## sakerfalcon

Alright, I've compiled all the results from the suicide/stable club and this thread, to try and see if there's any relationship between week/batches and performance. Speaking from experience, I can definitely say 3229Bs are outright terrible









I've categorized them into arbitrary groups. It's pretty hard to judge CPUs because not all of them have been pushed to the limit. I was hoping to get a baseline of 4.8 but that's simply not possible. The ones marked with *** are labeled incorrectly on the suicide spread sheet (31*** instead of 32***). Listing is organized by week within a category, giving priority to higher clock, then lower voltage if same week.

*Superb* 5.0+ below 1.4v
L214C 5.0 / 1.376
L215B 5.0 / 1.312
3229B 5.0 / 1.392
3230B 5.0 / 1.368

*Very Good* 5.0+ above 1.4v+, 4.9 below 1.4v
L204B 5.1 / 1.520
3205C 4.9 / 1.376 3570k
L206B 4.9 / 1.400
L215B 5.1 / 1.512
3219B 5.0 / 1.458
L221A 5.0 / 1.448 3570k
3222A 5.1 / 1.544 3570k
3224B 5.0 / 1.460
3230B 4.8 / 1.235
3231B 4.8 / 1.216
3237C 5.0 / 1.476

*Pretty Good* 4.9 above 1.4v+, 4.8 below 1.3v
L204B 4.8 / 1.284 3570k
3210C 4.9 / 1.416 3570k
L220B 4.9 / 1.416
3231B 4.8 / 1.224
3233B 4.8 / 1.264 3570k
3244C 4.9 / 1.450
3237B 4.8 / 1.264 1HR P95
3237B 4.8 / 1.296

*Good* 4.8 above 1.3v+ to 1.37
3215B 4.8 / 1.360
3218B 4.8 / 1.327
3218C 4.5 / 1.152
3224C 4.8 / 1.340
3226C 4.8 / 1.320
3229B 4.8 / 1.340
3229B 4.8 / 1.336
3232A 4.8 / 1.320
3232A 4.8 / 1.344
3237B 4.7 / 1.220
3237B 4.7 / 1.216

*Average+* 4.8 above 1.37+ to 1.45v, 4.7 below 1.32v, 4.6 below 1.22v
L204B 4.5 / 1.092 3570k
L206B 4.7 / 1.272 3570k
L206A 4.7 / 1.308
3207B 4.8 / 1.384 3570k
L209C 4.8 / 1.376 3570k
L212B 4.6 / 1.212
3213B 4.7 / 1.320
L214B 4.7 / 1.320 3570k
3217B 4.8 / 1.420
3217B 4.8 / 1.440
3218C 4.6 / 1.192 3570k
3224B 4.8 / 1.404
3224B 4.8 / 1.434
3224B 4.7 / 1.280 No HT
3229C 4.7 / 1.240

*Average* 4.7 above 1.32v+ to 1.4v, 4.6 below 1.3v, 4.5 below 1.22v
L151B 4.5 / 1.200 3570k
L152B 4.6 / 1.248
L204B 4.7 / 1.356 3570k
L204B 4.6 / 1.264
L204B 4.5 / 1.216 3570k
L204B 4.5 / 1.208
L206B 4.5 / 1.208
L208B 4.7 / 1.344 3570k
3208C 4.5 / 1.176 3570k
L209C 4.7 / 1.368 3570k
3210B 4.5 / 1.216 3570k
L211B 4.5 / 1.192
L212B 4.6 / 1.280
L212B 4.5 / 1.208
3218B 4.6 / 1.248 No HT
3218B 4.6 / 1.280
3219B 4.6 / 1.296 3570k
3221C 4.5 / 1.200 3570k
3222B 4.5 / 1.200 3570k
3224B 4.7 / 1.380
3228B 4.6 / 1.232
3229B 4.5 / 1.192
3229B 4.6 / 1.280
L230B 4.7 / 1.340
3240C 4.7 / 1.328
3227C 4.7 / 1.391

*Bad*
L204B 4.6 / 1.312
L204B 4.5 / 1.284 3570k
L206B 4.5 / 1.272
L206B 4.5 / 1.232
L206B 4.5 / 1.256 No HT
L210B 4.5 / 1.256 3570k
L211B 4.5 / 1.248 3570k
3211B 4.5 / 1.320 3570k
3213B 4.5 / 1.256 No HT
3213B 4.5 / 1.280
3213B 4.5 / 1.288 3570k
L220B 4.5 / 1.320 3570k
L222A 4.5 / 1.296
L222B 4.5 / 1.248
L223B 4.6 / 1.344
3223B 4.5 / 1.296
3227C 4.6 / 1.340
3229B 4.6 / 1.400
3229B 4.5 / 1.288
3229B 4.5 / 1.288
3229C 4.7 / 1.475 ***
3229B 4.5 / 1.232
L230B 4.6 / 1.360
3230B 4.5 / 1.235
3232B 4.5 / 1.340
3232B 4.5 / 1.272
3235D 4.5 / 1.272
3236B 4.7 / 1.438

*Terrible* 4.5 above 1.32v
3209B 4.4 / 1.336 3570k
3223B 4.5 / 1.360
3224B 4.3 / 1.312 3570k ***
3238B 4.5 / 1.391 3570k

*Observations:* Underlined = L/Malay
Week 4: 1 Very Good, 1 Pretty Good, 1 Average+, 4 Average, 2 Bad.
Week 6: 1 Very Good, 2 Average+, 1 Average, 3 Bad
Week 13: 1 Average+, 3 Bad
Week 18: 2 Good, 1 Average+, 2 Average.
Week 22: 1 Very Good, 1 Average, 2 Bad
Week 24: 1 Very Good, 1 Good, 3 Average+, 1 Average, 1 Terrible
Week 29: 1 Superb, 2 Good, 1 Average+, 2 Average, 5 Bad
Week 30: 1 Superb, 1 Very Good, 1 Average, 2 Bad (1 Malay)
Week 32: 2 Good, 2 Bad
Week 37: 2 Very Good, 2 Petty Good, 1 Good.

Comments:
Week 4, 6: Early chips were mostly mediocre except for a few exceptions. When I worked down the list and saw 4.5 / 1.2xx volts I would move my cursor to the Bad/Week 4 area and be right.
Week 15: 1 Superb, 1 Very Good, 1 Good. Week 15 seems to be good overall.
Week 23: 2 Bad (1 Malay), 1 Terrible. Probably another bad batch.
Week 29: Pretty terrible batch overall, and it also has the largest sample.
Week 31: 1 Very Good, 1 Pretty Good. Good batch possibly?
Week 37: The strongest indication of a good batch run so far.

Overall, a large distribution even within the same batch. But:
1) Sample size too small
2) Not everyone pushed their chips to their limit - plenty of 4.5 / 4.6 with 1.2 or 1.3v, those can definitely be OC'd further.


----------



## byomes

wow thanks for the compiled chart! I do have a 3229B and I hope you were the only one with the bad experience lol. I just received the swiftech h220 and I'll report back with high numbers


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Alright, I've compiled all the results from the suicide/stable club and this thread, to try and see if there's any relationship between week/batches and performance. Speaking from experience, I can definitely say 3229Bs are outright terrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've categorized them into arbitrary groups. It's pretty hard to judge CPUs because not all of them have been pushed to the limit. I was hoping to get a baseline of 4.8 but that's simply not possible. The ones marked with *** are labeled incorrectly on the suicide spread sheet (31*** instead of 32***). Listing is organized by week within a category, giving priority to higher clock, then lower voltage if same week.
> 
> *Superb* 5.0+ below 1.4v
> L214C 5.0 / 1.376
> L215B 5.0 / 1.312
> 3229B 5.0 / 1.392
> 3230B 5.0 / 1.368
> 
> *Very Good* 5.0+ above 1.4v+, 4.9 below 1.4v
> L204B 5.1 / 1.520
> 3205C 4.9 / 1.376 3570k
> L206B 4.9 / 1.400
> L215B 5.1 / 1.512
> 3219B 5.0 / 1.458
> L221A 5.0 / 1.448 3570k
> 3222A 5.1 / 1.544 3570k
> 3224B 5.0 / 1.460
> 3230B 4.8 / 1.235
> 3231B 4.8 / 1.216
> 3237C 5.0 / 1.476
> 
> *Pretty Good* 4.9 above 1.4v+, 4.8 below 1.3v
> L204B 4.8 / 1.284 3570k
> 3210C 4.9 / 1.416 3570k
> 3218C 4.5 / 1.152
> L220B 4.9 / 1.416
> 3231B 4.8 / 1.224
> 3233B 4.8 / 1.264 3570k
> 3244C 4.9 / 1.450
> 
> *Good* 4.8 above 1.3v+ to 1.37
> 3215B 4.8 / 1.360
> 3218B 4.8 / 1.327
> 3224C 4.8 / 1.340
> 3226C 4.8 / 1.320
> 3229B 4.8 / 1.340
> 3229B 4.8 / 1.336
> 3232A 4.8 / 1.320
> 3232A 4.8 / 1.344
> 
> *Average+* 4.8 above 1.37+ to 1.45v, 4.7 below 1.32v, 4.6 below 1.22v
> L204B 4.5 / 1.092 3570k
> L206B 4.7 / 1.272 3570k
> L206A 4.7 / 1.308
> 3207B 4.8 / 1.384 3570k
> L209C 4.8 / 1.376 3570k
> L212B 4.6 / 1.212
> 3213B 4.7 / 1.320
> L214B 4.7 / 1.320 3570k
> 3217B 4.8 / 1.420
> 3217B 4.8 / 1.440
> 3218C 4.6 / 1.192 3570k
> 3224B 4.8 / 1.404
> 3224B 4.8 / 1.434
> 3224B 4.7 / 1.280 No HT
> 3229C 4.7 / 1.240
> 
> *Average* 4.7 above 1.32v+ to 1.4v, 4.6 below 1.3v, 4.5 below 1.22v
> L151B 4.5 / 1.200 3570k
> L152B 4.6 / 1.248
> L204B 4.7 / 1.356 3570k
> L204B 4.6 / 1.264
> L204B 4.5 / 1.216 3570k
> L204B 4.5 / 1.208
> L206B 4.5 / 1.208
> L208B 4.7 / 1.344 3570k
> 3208C 4.5 / 1.176 3570k
> L209C 4.7 / 1.368 3570k
> 3210B 4.5 / 1.216 3570k
> L211B 4.5 / 1.192
> L212B 4.6 / 1.280
> L212B 4.5 / 1.208
> 3218B 4.6 / 1.248 No HT
> 3218B 4.6 / 1.280
> 3219B 4.6 / 1.296 3570k
> 3221C 4.5 / 1.200 3570k
> 3222B 4.5 / 1.200 3570k
> 3224B 4.7 / 1.380
> 3228B 4.6 / 1.232
> 3229B 4.5 / 1.192
> 3229B 4.6 / 1.280
> L230B 4.7 / 1.340
> 3240C 4.7 / 1.328
> 
> *Bad*
> L204B 4.6 / 1.312
> L204B 4.5 / 1.284 3570k
> L206B 4.5 / 1.272
> L206B 4.5 / 1.232
> L206B 4.5 / 1.256 No HT
> L210B 4.5 / 1.256 3570k
> L211B 4.5 / 1.248 3570k
> 3211B 4.5 / 1.320 3570k
> 3213B 4.5 / 1.256 No HT
> 3213B 4.5 / 1.280
> 3213B 4.5 / 1.288 3570k
> L220B 4.5 / 1.320 3570k
> L222A 4.5 / 1.296
> L222B 4.5 / 1.248
> L223B 4.6 / 1.344
> 3223B 4.5 / 1.296
> 3227C 4.6 / 1.340 Unknown
> 3229B 4.6 / 1.400
> 3229B 4.5 / 1.288
> 3229B 4.5 / 1.288
> 3229C 4.7 / 1.475 ***
> 3229B 4.5 / 1.232
> L230B 4.6 / 1.360
> 3230B 4.5 / 1.235
> 3232B 4.5 / 1.340
> 3232B 4.5 / 1.272
> 3235D 4.5 / 1.272
> 
> *Terrible* 4.5 above 1.32v
> 3209B 4.4 / 1.336 3570k
> 3223B 4.5 / 1.360
> 3224B 4.3 / 1.312 3570k ***
> 
> *Observations:* Underlined = L/Malay
> Week 4: 1 Very Good, 1 Pretty Good, 1 Average+, 4 Average, 2 Bad.
> Week 6: 1 Very Good, 2 Average+, 1 Average, 3 Bad
> Week 13: 1 Average+, 3 Bad
> Week 18: 1 Pretty Good, 1 Good, 1 Average+, 2 Average.
> Week 22: 1 Very Good, 1 Average, 2 Bad
> Week 24: 1 Very Good, 1 Good, 3 Average+, 1 Average, 1 Terrible
> Week 29: 1 Superb, 2 Good, 1 Average+, 2 Average, 5 Bad
> Week 30: 1 Superb, 1 Very Good, 1 Average, 2 Bad (1 Malay)
> Week 32: 2 Good, 2 Bad
> 
> Comments:
> Week 4, 6: Early chips were mostly mediocre except for a few exceptions. When I worked down the list and saw 4.5 / 1.2xx volts I would move my cursor to the Bad/Week 4 area and be right.
> Week 15: 1 Superb, 1 Very Good, 1 Good. Week 15 seems to be good overall.
> Week 23: 2 Bad (1 Malay), 1 Terrible. Probably another bad batch.
> Week 29: Pretty terrible batch overall, and it also has the largest sample.
> Week 31: 1 Very Good, 1 Pretty Good. Good batch possibly?
> 
> Overall, a large distribution even within the same batch. But:
> 1) Sample size too small
> 2) Not everyone pushed their chips to their limit - plenty of 4.5 / 4.6 with 1.2 or 1.3v, those can definitely be OC'd further.


Unbelievable job bro!! People will really appreciated that.


----------



## tawak

got my rma, which one should i open
3228B191 CR (on 10/09/2012) or 3233C589 CR (on 03/11/2013)


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> which one should i open
> 3228B191 CR or 3233C589 CR


You have two???? Give me one


----------



## RavageTheEarth

So just to add to the list. My new 3770k is batch # 3227C383 and it requies a whole 1.391v for 4.7Ghz
My old 3570k is batch # 3238B429 and it requires a whole 1.391v for 4.5Ghz.
Havent had the best of luck.....


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> My #3227C383 chip


I have the same batch number for my 3570k that I bought from the same microcenter


----------



## grunion

My new 3770K/3237B803
4.7 @ 1.248 load


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> You have two???? Give me one


the other is fo my friend, we both fried our cpu's
trying to pick which is better Ovrclocker, before he gets home this weekend..lol


----------



## tawak

some guy posted this

Picking CPUs by batch.

Intel

An Intel "batch" code looks something like this.
3849A015

3 - Plant it was made at, list of plants.

0 = San Jose, Costa Rica
1 = Cavite, Philippines
3 = .............., Costa Rica
6 = Chandler, Arizona
7 = .........., Philippines
8 = Leixlip, Ireland
9 = Penang, Malaysia
L = ............, Malaysia
Q = ..........., Malaysia
R = Manila, Philippines
Y = Leixlip, Ireland

8 - Year (2008)
49 - Week of the year (49th week)
A - Stepping (A less voltage more heat, B more voltage less heat, C too rare to know advantages)
015 - Location on the wafer. Last two digits are important, you want them to be less then 15.

Whats important. Firstly, the date (year and week). Only way to know which are best is by looking for results by others with the same date.
Next look at the stepping. Decide by your cooling. I recomend A batches for good water setups for daily, and since they are generally lower VID then B batches, should be better with extreme cooling. B batches are going to be better for air, or entry water setups. They will also generally draw less power.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Agh is it bad that I just want to go buy another 3770k so I have another chance at getting a better chip?


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> My new 3770K/3237B803
> 4.7 @ 1.248 load


I just got one from almost the exact batch 3770K / 3237B80*4*

Does 4.5GHz @ 1.236v stable and 4.8GHz @ 1.296v stable (both prime blend)

I did not try 4.7Ghz, though.


----------



## cmac68

My 3770k batch #3237B804 4.7 @ 1.22v


----------



## invincible20xx

there are some awesome chips in here lol !

mine is just crappy then 1.25 for 4.4


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX*
> 
> I just got one from almost the exact batch 3770K / 3237B80*4*
> 
> Does 4.5GHz @ 1.236v stable and 4.8GHz @ 1.296v stable (both prime blend)
> 
> I did not try 4.7Ghz, though.


I can't do 4.8, my Antec can barely hold 1.24 in check.
Definitely seems like a good chip though.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I can't do 4.8, my Antec can barely hold 1.24 in check.
> Definitely seems like a good chip though.


Ditto. 4.7Ghz @ 1.248v is damn good. With my ambient temps I couldn't even get close to 4.7GHz on air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmac68*
> 
> My 3770k batch #3237B804 4.7 @ 1.22v


Is that Prime stable?


----------



## cmac68

Yes I did prime custom blend for 4 hrs and IBT on max with no errors. In the mean time I was able to drop the voltage even further to 1.20v by lowering my LLC to 4 instead of 2 and bumping my turbo voltage to .065. IBT on max so far with no errors, will do prime tomorrow and save some pics.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmac68*
> 
> Yes I did prime custom blend for 4 hrs and IBT on max with no errors. In the mean time I was able to drop the voltage even further to 1.20v by lowering my LLC to 4 instead of 2 and bumping my turbo voltage to .065. IBT on max so far with no errors, will do prime tomorrow and save some pics.


Interesting, it looks like 4.7Ghz is the sweet spot for this batch. I'm currently testing 4.7GHz @ 1.236v. So far 2hrs Prime stable. If it passes 8hrs I'll try a lower voltage.

Edit: Wow, what difference in voltage from 4.8 to 4.7Ghz!. 10 hrs prime stable @ 1.236v. I haven't even tried lower voltage. I'll try lower tonight after work:


Compared to what it took me for 4.8GHz:


----------



## flickerfp

3237B804


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flickerfp*
> 
> 3237B804


That's a good start but 1hr of Prime isn't much. It would be great to see it do 8+ hrs of Prime custom blend with at least 80% of memory in use at that voltage. It would give me hope.


----------



## flickerfp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX*
> 
> That's a good start but 1hr of Prime isn't much. It would be great to see it do 8+ hrs of Prime custom blend with at least 80% of memory in use at that voltage. It would give me hope.


That was custom blend with memory at 8192 and it ran overnight with no errors. I'll see if it'll do x49 tonight at a decent temp, still on a 212 Evo as I'm still waiting on a case to put it under water.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX*
> 
> Interesting, it looks like 4.7Ghz is the sweet spot for this batch. I'm currently testing 4.7GHz @ 1.236v. So far 2hrs Prime stable. If it passes 8hrs I'll try a lower voltage.
> 
> Edit: Wow, what difference in voltage from 4.8 to 4.7Ghz!. 10 hrs prime stable @ 1.236v. I haven't even tried lower voltage. I'll try lower tonight after work:
> 
> 
> Compared to what it took me for 4.8GHz:


I've been able to knock it down to 1.216 load, I did up the pll from 1.6 to 1.725.
Also had to up my vdimm to 1.58 after memtest threw out some errors.

Same memory kit ran 2200 9-10-10-26 @ 1.55v memtest stable with my 3570k.

I'm thinking this batch is a 50x multi with good cooling.


----------



## nemm

Nice sample you have there


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flickerfp*
> 
> That was custom blend with memory at 8192 and it ran overnight with no errors. I'll see if it'll do x49 tonight at a decent temp, still on a 212 Evo as I'm still waiting on a case to put it under water.


So you started your test run at 1:30pm, took a screenshot just after one hour of testing and then left it running all day and all night and didn't take a screenshot the next morning?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I've been able to knock it down to 1.216 load, I did up the pll from 1.6 to 1.725.
> Also had to up my vdimm to 1.58 after memtest threw out some errors.
> 
> Same memory kit ran 2200 9-10-10-26 @ 1.55v memtest stable with my 3570k.
> 
> I'm thinking this batch is a 50x multi with good cooling.


Very nice. I'll try 1.22v tonight.


----------



## flickerfp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX*
> 
> So you started your test run at 1:30pm, took a screenshot just after one hour of testing and then left it running all day and all night and didn't take a screenshot the next morning?
> Very nice. I'll try 1.22v tonight.


No, woke up to go to work, checked it and left it running in the morning for when I got home from work. Wife turned it off about noon before she left for work later in the day because she heard the fans running.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Stupid question but, how would I go about finding stores that sell certain batch number chips? Will I just have to call and ask? I might be interesting in building another machine in the close future and I'd like to start scouting now for a good IB


----------



## MakubeX

Well just as you guys said, lo and behold this batch is 8+ hrs Prime stable at 4.7GHz with just 1.22v. I even caught it dropping to 1.217v one of the times I came to check on it.



I guess tonight I'll test 1.2v.


----------



## TheDon83

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> just found this list to break down the batch,
> maybe its helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a guide on how to read Intel CPU Batch Number which is 8 characters long with a mix of number and alphabet which represents a value or description for each field. The first character represents the place where the CPU is assembled by assembling the IHS (Integrated Heatsink) with the chip followed by boxing. The chip extracted from the wafer is only processed in USA which is later distributed to the assembly plant around the world to make sure all CPU batch have the equivalent highest quality. The second character represents the year it is manufactured. Example 7 represents 2007. The third and fourth character represents the total week from January of that year. So if its 30, it means approximately 30 weeks divided by 4 weeks per month gives 7.5 (around July mid). The fifth character represents the CPU Stepping. It comes in 3 different flavors which is A (uses less volt but produces more heat - great for extreme water cooling or liquid nitrogen or DICE aka Dry-Ice), B (uses more volt but produces less heat - best for air cooling or entry-level water cooling) and C (very rare - balance of both world A and B). The last 3 characters are Intel CPU serialization codes.
> 
> *Example*: L707A723 -
> 
> 1st letter or digit = plant code: (Malaysia)
> 0 = San Jose, Costa Rica
> 1 = Cavite, Philippines
> 3 = Costa Rica
> 6 = Chandler, Arizona
> 7 = Philippines
> 8 = Leixlip, Ireland
> 9 = Penang, Malaysia
> L = Malaysia
> Q = Malaysia
> R = Manila, Philippines
> Y = Leixlip, Ireland
> 2nd digit = Year of production: (2007)
> 3rd & 4th digits = week: (7th week )
> 5th digit = Stepping (A or B or C)
> 6th - 8th digits = lot number: (723)
> 10th - 13th digits = serialization code (-)
> Stepping A = less volt more heat (best with full water cooling).
> Stepping B = more volt less heat (best with air or entry water cooling).
> 
> Read more at: http://pc.ayumilove.net/list-of-intel-cpu-batch-number/






Good thing i saw this thread. My 3570K is batch#3221C090. According to the site u linked the C stepping is very rare and should be an combination of both A and B stepping :
Quote:


> The fifth character represents the CPU Stepping. It comes in 3 different flavors which is A (uses less volt but produces more heat - great for extreme water cooling or liquid nitrogen or DICE aka Dry-Ice), B (uses more volt but produces less heat - best for air cooling or entry-level water cooling) and C (very rare - balance of both world A and B).


I just disassembled the rig to exchange my H100 for an H100i. Once i have it up and running im gonna try some clocking to see what it does. On the site i see some pretty nice numbers from the C batch


----------



## byomes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX*
> 
> Well just as you guys said, lo and behold this batch is 8+ hrs Prime stable at 4.7GHz with just 1.22v. I even caught it dropping to 1.217v one of the times I came to check on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess tonight I'll test 1.2v.










lucky you! Still working on my 3229b112... 4.5 was stable @ 1.192, now I'm testing 4.7 @ 1.28


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byomes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucky you! Still working on my 3229b112... 4.5 was stable @ 1.192, now I'm testing 4.7 @ 1.28


the range of quality/performance in 3770Ks is somewhat concerning... don't you agree? Do any of you guys know of an on-line store that posts the batch numbers with intel's SKU?


----------



## byomes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the range of quality/performance in 3770Ks is somewhat concerning... don't you agree? Do any of you guys know of an on-line store that posts the batch numbers with intel's SKU?


Yea it is somewhat concerning, and no I do not know any store that would match sku #s and batch #s, but that would be amazing.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byomes*
> 
> Yea it is somewhat concerning, and no I do not know any store that would match sku #s and batch #s, but that would be amazing.


I am on the search for this! I know most places won't tell you.

I would hate having to go to a local store to buy to find out the batch and return it, but that beats ordering from newegg to find out!


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> I am on the search for this! I know most places won't tell you.
> 
> I would hate having to go to a local store to buy to find out the batch and return it, but that beats ordering from newegg to find out!


If you can look at the box you can find the batch number without having to buy it first.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX*
> 
> If you can look at the box you can find the batch number without having to buy it first.


Sweet! Is it clear on there or is it something I have to decode? Sorry for the questions, I'm going to try newegg and see if they are willing to tell me what batch numbers they might have, I know I might hear something along the lines that they carry thousands of this product and do not know







or that they can't guarantee which one will be sent out to me


----------



## Derko1

I'm going to Microcenter in a few minutes to exchange my current 3770k that is 3236B818 that does 4.7ghz at 1.438v. I'm pretty sure I could ask the guy behind the counter to let me look at a few different ones and choose one specific one.

Any idea on which should I be looking for?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> My new 3770K/3237B803
> 4.7 @ 1.248 load


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX*
> 
> I just got one from almost the exact batch 3770K / 3237B80*4*
> 
> Does 4.5GHz @ 1.236v stable and 4.8GHz @ 1.296v stable (both prime blend)
> 
> I did not try 4.7Ghz, though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmac68*
> 
> My 3770k batch #3237B804 4.7 @ 1.22v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX*
> 
> Well just as you guys said, lo and behold this batch is 8+ hrs Prime stable at 4.7GHz with just 1.22v. I even caught it dropping to 1.217v one of the times I came to check on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess tonight I'll test 1.2v.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I'm going to Microcenter in a few minutes to exchange my current 3770k that is 3236B818 that does 4.7ghz at 1.438v. I'm pretty sure I could ask the guy behind the counter to let me look at a few different ones and choose one specific one.
> 
> Any idea on which should I be looking for?


3237B80x


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Sweet! Is it clear on there or is it something I have to decode? Sorry for the questions, I'm going to try newegg and see if they are willing to tell me what batch numbers they might have, I know I might hear something along the lines that they carry thousands of this product and do not know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or that they can't guarantee which one will be sent out to me


It's clear. It's on the white sticker that has serial numbers and bar codes. It says batch #.


----------



## sakerfalcon

List updated: http://www.overclock.net/t/1348988/is-there-a-good-i7-3770k-batch-number/100_100#post_19486597

So far Week 37 seems to be the strongest indication that it's a good batch, with all of them falling in good, pretty good, and very good categories.

If you have a chip, please post in here. I also hope that all that post are at least 12 hour Prime blend stable, following the rules of the suicide/stable club.


----------



## Derko1

Well I just ended up getting a 3234C326. Hopefully it is good.


----------



## byomes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Well I just ended up getting a 3234C326. Hopefully it is good.


Which microcenter in jersey did you go to? Did you allow you to take a look at the boxes?


----------



## lee63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I'm going to Microcenter in a few minutes to exchange my current 3770k that is 3236B818 that does 4.7ghz at 1.438v. I'm pretty sure I could ask the guy behind the counter to let me look at a few different ones and choose one specific one.
> 
> Any idea on which should I be looking for?


I have the same chip as you, got it from MC Tustin, CA. I haven't really started messing with it yet....it just booted into Window @ 4.8, 1.35v.

I will report back later after I install and OCed PCB in my Auria lol


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byomes*
> 
> Which microcenter in jersey did you go to? Did you allow you to take a look at the boxes?


They did not. But he pulled one out... I looked at it... then pulled another... and looked at it. The first two were the same as the one I had before that were exactly the same... and then this one came up and I took it. Since it was said it was a rare batch, so it worked out for me.

Paterson is the only one in Jersey.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee63*
> 
> I have the same chip as you, got it from MC Tustin, CA. I haven't really started messing with it yet....it just booted into Window @ 4.8, 1.35v.
> 
> I will report back later after I install and OCed PCB in my Auria lol


OMG... mine did not boot until I was into 1.4v for 4.8. Guess maybe batches don't matter much? I am testing 4.5 at 1.23 right now and it seems like it's running fine. Been going on for 15 min... Once it hits 30 I'm gonna try 4.6.


----------



## Derko1

4.8 stable at 1.44v. Temps are super high... mid 90s, but while just normal gaming and doing normal stuff, never above 61C. So I think I'm happy. I was not able to do 4.7 at 1.46v before with the other two chips. So this one is WAAAYYY better.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> They did not. But he pulled one out... I looked at it... then pulled another... and looked at it. The first two were the same as the one I had before that were exactly the same... and then this one came up and I took it. Since it was said it was a rare batch, so it worked out for me.
> 
> Paterson is the only one in Jersey.
> OMG... mine did not boot until I was into 1.4v for 4.8. Guess maybe batches don't matter much? I am testing 4.5 at 1.23 right now and it seems like it's running fine. Been going on for 15 min... Once it hits 30 I'm gonna try 4.6.


Batches can be all over the place, people have bought several at a time of the exact same batch numbers & end with with no two overclocking alike.
Sometimes particular batches can have a better than average chance at getting a good chip, but the same batch can also have terrible chips.


----------



## $ilent

Someone posted something interesting either in this thread or another 3770k batch thread a while back, specifically regarding not the batch number, but the serial numbers:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> LOL, here's how it went:
> 
> BTW, got a theory for binning.
> Had 3 3231B415's, 1 awesome, 1 good, 1 a dog.
> Dog was in the 0088 on the serial number.
> Decent One was 0234.
> Awesome was 1122 or something like that.
> 
> Theory is that the ones that suck are less than 200 as they probably are the edges of the wafer, and the sweet spot is around 1000 on the serial number (saw another batch 3232a610 chip serial 2522 4.8ghz 1.32v). 2000's seem good.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## MakubeX

Well it looks that without changing other settings or voltages (like vtt) and with my current temps, 1.224v is where it's staying. I tried 1.200v and 1.212v and neither are Prime stable for 4.7GHz. But that's fine, I'm very happy to run my chip at 4.7Ghz @1.224v 24/7.


----------



## zoidbergslo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Someone posted something interesting either in this thread or another 3770k batch thread a while back, specifically regarding not the batch number, but the serial numbers:


Seller said the same thing where i bought my cpu. He gave me 1152 serial. But according to list my batch 3223A is not something to write home about. But I have not tried really ocing







.

[edit] running 4.0 with auto voltage (1.2V I think). At 4.5 with auto voltage temperature was crazy like 95C but I don't remember what voltage chip was running at


----------



## canada2005

Well I just got a 3244C494. I will post some updates once I get my Mpower mobo.

Hoping for a good cpu!


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canada2005*
> 
> Well I just got a 3244C494. I will post some updates once I get my Mpower mobo.
> 
> Hoping for a good cpu!


looking at the above table there is one which did 4.9 @ 1.45v so hopefully youll be lucky to have a repeat result


----------



## nemm

Well my luck with the IB setup went from bad luck to s*** out of luck today when the electrics shorted in my room socket resulting in most of my build being dead. I am not sure what I can get RMA but the CPU is in the process of return at least so when the build is back up and running ill have another batch to add to the list. I am praying for a good one this time but in the meantime time to get an electrician to find the problem since this is the second time in a matter of a few months.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> Well my luck with the IB setup went from bad luck to s*** out of luck today when the electrics shorted in my room socket resulting in most of my build being dead. I am not sure what I can get RMA but the CPU is in the process of return at least so when the build is back up and running ill have another batch to add to the list. I am praying for a good one this time but in the meantime time to get an electrician to find the problem since this is the second time in a matter of a few months.


so sorry for your loss mate








do you use surge protectors or anything at all or is it just big electric problem inside wall or something ?


----------



## byomes

So I downclocked from 4.7 @ 1.285v *to* 4.6ghz @ 1.200v and obviously I'm getting better temps + stable 12hr prime95 + IBT. I was not even stable 4.7ghz @ 1.285... I should have increased an increment or two in order to be stable. But my question is does that .1ghz require that much more V? (Batch 3229b)


----------



## enigma7820

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byomes*
> 
> So I downclocked from 4.7 @ 1.285v *to* 4.6ghz @ 1.200v and obviously I'm getting better temps + stable 12hr prime95 + IBT. I was not even stable 4.7ghz @ 1.285... I should have increased an increment or two in order to be stable. But my question is does that .1ghz require that much more V? (Batch 3229b)


are you absolutely sure that your RAM is stable at that frequency because that may be causing instability in youre overclock


----------



## byomes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enigma7820*
> 
> are you absolutely sure that your RAM is stable at that frequency because that may be causing instability in youre overclock


I did run the sammy low volt sticks at 2133 (1.55v) when OCing to 4.7. I got an error in one of the workers in prime but couldn't pin point the issue. Now that you mention it, it could have been the ram.
Now @ 1866 10-10-10-28 1T (1.500v) on 4.5ghz 1.200v. Going to try 4.7 again this afternoon with the current ram configs.

Just wondering what speeds are you running your ram on the 4.8 oc?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byomes*
> 
> So I downclocked from 4.7 @ 1.285v *to* 4.6ghz @ 1.200v and obviously I'm getting better temps + stable 12hr prime95 + IBT. I was not even stable 4.7ghz @ 1.285... I should have increased an increment or two in order to be stable. But my question is does that .1ghz require that much more V? (Batch 3229b)


My chip can do 4.8ghz 12hr p95 stable at 1.27v, 5ghz requires 1.41. That's the problem with ivy and sandy, the clock increase with voltage increases aren't linear.


----------



## byomes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My chip can do 4.8ghz 12hr p95 stable at 1.27v, 5ghz requires 1.41. That's the problem with ivy and sandy, the clock increase with voltage increases aren't linear.


AND the stupid discrepancies between the batches.. seems like you have a above average chip compared to mine. oh well, time to hit the chalkboard...


----------



## enigma7820

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byomes*
> 
> I did run the sammy low volt sticks at 2133 (1.55v) when OCing to 4.7. I got an error in one of the workers in prime but couldn't pin point the issue. Now that you mention it, it could have been the ram.
> Now @ 1866 10-10-10-28 1T (1.500v) on 4.5ghz 1.200v. Going to try 4.7 again this afternoon with the current ram configs.
> 
> Just wondering what speeds are you running your ram on the 4.8 oc?


here is my current overclock and ram settings but I have 16gb or Samsung ram so just remember I will need slightly more voltage than you on my sticks since I have 4. I seem to get best results at the lowest possible latency plus I don't have to worry about overclocking my imc provides for a higher stable overclock usually. I see an improved scores on cinebench with lower timings vs higher frequency but better ram benches with have frequencys and higher timings. But since I use my cpu for gaming I stick with lower timings and stock 1600mhz. Also it took me 5 chips to get a good one so I am not lucky and am relentless.


----------



## Lord Xeb

With sandy and ivy, there have been no "good batches". It has all been luck of the draw, though I think costa rica (or is it malaysia) that seems to be making the nice ones every now and then.


----------



## $ilent

Costa rica meant to be better.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byomes*
> 
> AND the stupid discrepancies between the batches.. seems like you have a above average chip compared to mine. oh well, time to hit the chalkboard...


Ah dont feel too bad Ive never won the silicon lotto either, I bought thus one second hand. Best ive bought myself was a 2700k that did 4.9ghz at 1.41v.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enigma7820*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *byomes*
> 
> I did run the sammy low volt sticks at 2133 (1.55v) when OCing to 4.7. I got an error in one of the workers in prime but couldn't pin point the issue. Now that you mention it, it could have been the ram.
> Now @ 1866 10-10-10-28 1T (1.500v) on 4.5ghz 1.200v. Going to try 4.7 again this afternoon with the current ram configs.
> 
> Just wondering what speeds are you running your ram on the 4.8 oc?
> 
> 
> 
> here is my current overclock and ram settings but I have 16gb or Samsung ram so just remember I will need slightly more voltage than you on my sticks since I have 4. I seem to get best results at the lowest possible latency plus I don't have to worry about overclocking my imc provides for a higher stable overclock usually. I see an improved scores on cinebench with lower timings vs higher frequency but better ram benches with have frequencys and higher timings. But since I use my cpu for gaming I stick with lower timings and stock 1600mhz. Also it took me 5 chips to get a good one so I am not lucky and am relentless.
Click to expand...

You got a nice little chop there.

I had a 2500k that would do 5 at 1.352v... then my board died and killed it.


----------



## enigma7820

yea I can do 5ghz but it need 1.45 to be stable. I also like to keep it under 1.35v for 24/7 and 85c. I love overclocking but I also don't want to upgrade until after haswell. So I need a couple years.


----------



## enigma7820

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byomes*
> 
> I did run the sammy low volt sticks at 2133 (1.55v) when OCing to 4.7. I got an error in one of the workers in prime but couldn't pin point the issue. Now that you mention it, it could have been the ram.
> Now @ 1866 10-10-10-28 1T (1.500v) on 4.5ghz 1.200v. Going to try 4.7 again this afternoon with the current ram configs.
> 
> Just wondering what speeds are you running your ram on the 4.8 oc?


also at 1.35v I can do 1866mhz at 9-10-9-27 1t with all 16 gigs just as a reference 1.5v is too much for 1866


----------



## cmac68

Yea I have my Sammy's @ 1866MHz 9-9-9-24 1T with 1.4v using 4x4Gb.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> You got a nice little chop there.
> 
> I had a 2500k that would do 5 at 1.352v... then my board died and killed it.


Damm that sucks


----------



## josephimports

Superpi 3770K 3229B

50x 1.29v in bios to boot. ET6 to manually lower vcore.

50x 1.260v 32M


50x 1.250v 1M


50x 1.240v superPI 1M crashed on the second loop. Not too shabby.


----------



## grunion

Had to bump up the vcore again...

Finally dialed in stable settings.
Batch 3237B803


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Had to bump up the vcore again...
> 
> Finally dialed in stable settings.
> Batch 3237B803


Nice.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Superpi 3770K 3229B
> 
> 50x 1.29v in bios to boot. ET6 to manually lower vcore.
> 
> 50x 1.260v 32M
> 
> 
> 50x 1.250v 1M
> 
> 
> 50x 1.240v superPI 1M crashed on the second loop. Not too shabby.


Eh so you cant boot with 1.25v but you booot with 1.29v and lower?


----------



## nemm

RMA arrived, 3228B158, fingers crossed it is at least the same as last but hopefully better. Will post a follow up with my findings later.

Things seem a lot better with this chip and it is the best to date

Running with follow test setting on Prime95 blend with 90% ram for 20min initial test making sure no logged WHEA errors.
Ambient temp is 22/23deg

4.6 @ 1.300vcc temps 72-85-84-73
4.7 @ 1.300vcc temps 74-85-85-73
4.8 @ 1.330vcc temps 76-92-92-78
4.9 @ 1.408vcc temps 84-102-103-89 *stopped on 16min

As you can see I have hit a temperature wall, 4.8 is the highest I will push this cpu unless I decide to delid.

Much better batch this time around, 4th try lucky


----------



## ph4ntom

hi all.

has anyone seen a batch# 3241F405 from Costa Rica i7 3770K just recived it , had a Malay L223B657 that burned on me







last week


----------



## tzvia

Well, after loosing the lottery on my build, with a chip that needs 1.423v on offset for 4.8ghz, batch 3224b254, I was hoping for better for the rig I am building now for my brother. Well, if I lost, he lost, crashed and burned and was told his dog died! I did not get the whole batch number, but it was 3244dxxx. It seemed promising, passing Prime for 12hrs at 4.6ghz 1.3v. Didn't go lower, was just going to set it to 4.7, 1.3v then go up in vcore till stable. Well the temps were really good, on an H100 cooler, hovering around 70c at 4.6, and 73c at 4.7, and it booted into Windows with 1.3v and I was able to start Prime. Got WHEAs, so I thought, 'must be close'. WRONG. By the time I hit 1.4vcore at 47 multi, I knew it was a dud. Temps were in the low 80s at 1.4ghz, which is not too bad, but WHEAs galore, Prime quitting, what have you. Time to take it back to the store 'defective' and roll the dice again. Did that last night, the new one being 3244c494. Started at 4.6, 1.3v. Figure if it can't do that it's a dud.

After 1/2 hr, my brother goes 'I want to try for 4.8ghz, so why bother 12 hrs at 4.6.' Ok, set it to 4.7, 1.35v, aiming to go up again till stable enough to try for 12 hrs Prime. After 1/2 hr, again my brother said 'why not lower the vcore a little' so I set it to 1.34. His board is a Maximus v Formula btw. Ok, this chip, and the previous, (maybe it's the board?) overvolts slightly on idle, then droops to the set vcore on load. So I booted up set to 1.34 vcore, 1.35 vid on idle, 1.342 on load and let it Prime overnight. Temps were much higher than the first chip, climbing into the upper 80s, with a quick stab into the low 90s. It ran all night without a single WHEA. It may vid lower, but the goal is 4.8, and it will have to be delidded first before doing that because of the temps. But at least it's a keeper. Will try 4.8ghz at 1.34 vcore once we do that. If we get 12 hrs out of it on Prime, we will lower the vcore and have at it again.

Now where's my hammer, block of wood and vise...


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzvia*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, after loosing the lottery on my build, with a chip that needs 1.423v on offset for 4.8ghz, batch 3224b254, I was hoping for better for the rig I am building now for my brother. Well, if I lost, he lost, crashed and burned and was told his dog died! I did not get the whole batch number, but it was 3244dxxx. It seemed promising, passing Prime for 12hrs at 4.6ghz 1.3v. Didn't go lower, was just going to set it to 4.7, 1.3v then go up in vcore till stable. Well the temps were really good, on an H100 cooler, hovering around 70c at 4.6, and 73c at 4.7, and it booted into Windows with 1.3v and I was able to start Prime. Got WHEAs, so I thought, 'must be close'. WRONG. By the time I hit 1.4vcore at 47 multi, I knew it was a dud. Temps were in the low 80s at 1.4ghz, which is not too bad, but WHEAs galore, Prime quitting, what have you. Time to take it back to the store 'defective' and roll the dice again. Did that last night, the new one being 3244c494. Started at 4.6, 1.3v. Figure if it can't do that it's a dud.
> 
> After 1/2 hr, my brother goes 'I want to try for 4.8ghz, so why bother 12 hrs at 4.6.' Ok, set it to 4.7, 1.35v, aiming to go up again till stable enough to try for 12 hrs Prime. After 1/2 hr, again my brother said 'why not lower the vcore a little' so I set it to 1.34. His board is a Maximus v Formula btw. Ok, this chip, and the previous, (maybe it's the board?) overvolts slightly on idle, then droops to the set vcore on load. So I booted up set to 1.34 vcore, 1.35 vid on idle, 1.342 on load and let it Prime overnight. Temps were much higher than the first chip, climbing into the upper 80s, with a quick stab into the low 90s. It ran all night without a single WHEA. It may vid lower, but the goal is 4.8, and it will have to be delidded first before doing that because of the temps. But at least it's a keeper. Will try 4.8ghz at 1.34 vcore once we do that. If we get 12 hrs out of it on Prime, we will lower the vcore and have at it again.
> 
> Now where's my hammer, block of wood and vise...


Lucky you








I don't think the store near me would let me buy a chip and return it like that, the closest would be a tigerdirect store and they are pretty anal about "electronics".
I do wish I could of done similar, I'd probably be refused a return after my 3rd or 10th time claiming the chip wasn't good







I'm sure the tech people would catch on quick

Mine requires 1.35v for 4.5ghz on High LLC which is 3/5 or 3/6 on my board, idles 1.344 and 1.322 on load, would love for a chip thats better but will be a long time till i buy a new one

I read somewhere in this thread someone mentioning something as if there was 3 category of chips, 1 being more voltage less heat, 1 being more heat less voltage, and the other one a "neutral" have no idea how much fact goes into that but after seeing so many OC/temps it sounds somewhat for the least bit true


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Lucky you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the store near me would let me buy a chip and return it like that, the closest would be a tigerdirect store and they are pretty anal about "electronics".
> I do wish I could of done similar, I'd probably be refused a return after my 3rd or 10th time claiming the chip wasn't good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the tech people would catch on quick
> 
> Mine requires 1.35v for 4.5ghz on High LLC which is 3/5 or 3/6 on my board, idles 1.344 and 1.322 on load, would love for a chip thats better but will be a long time till i buy a new one
> 
> I read somewhere in this thread someone mentioning something as if there was 3 category of chips, 1 being more voltage less heat, 1 being more heat less voltage, and the other one a "neutral" have no idea how much fact goes into that but after seeing so many OC/temps it sounds somewhat for the least bit true


There was a post with a link to something about the A B & C having some meaning about leakage, but there was 0 fact in it, just someone's opinion.


----------



## moey1974

I would gather that the type of gear you got along with the chip and most importantly..your OC skills with the gear you got also plays a rather big factor in the overall OC and the kind of voltage requires to achieve that specific clock. It seems to me some of you guys are thinking as if you all got the same gear and same OC skills...to me the type of components and what kind of settings you are adjusting is just as important as the batch or quality of the chip...heck im not too convinced the batch number even plays a role in any thing related to your OC

Example, once in a while when i am surfing the net..i will hop on youtube just to see some OC guides that users toss up on youtube just to see what they are doing and half the time it blows my mind what they are not doing to achieve a stable, silky smooth OC and then they sit there blaming the chip not being so good when in reality they are not really adjusting the correct settings for the best optmized settings to achieve a nice OC..a high unstable OC compared to a nice silky smooth quality OC makes all the difference too!

just my 2 cents


----------



## zvonac1

I have i3570k+NH D14 (400rpm)
8h prime 95 small ftt, temp. 59-64c, 4.3GHz ,1.120v, under prime95.. room temp. 21c.
Batch 3237b493, Costa Rica...
Solid overclocker


----------



## tzvia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moey1974*
> 
> I would gather that the type of gear you got along with the chip and most importantly..your OC skills with the gear you got also plays a rather big factor in the overall OC and the kind of voltage requires to achieve that specific clock. It seems to me some of you guys are thinking as if you all got the same gear and same OC skills...to me the type of components and what kind of settings you are adjusting is just as important as the batch or quality of the chip...heck im not too convinced the batch number even plays a role in any thing related to your OC
> 
> Example, once in a while when i am surfing the net..i will hop on youtube just to see some OC guides that users toss up on youtube just to see what they are doing and half the time it blows my mind what they are not doing to achieve a stable, silky smooth OC and then they sit there blaming the chip not being so good when in reality they are not really adjusting the correct settings for the best optmized settings to achieve a nice OC..a high unstable OC compared to a nice silky smooth quality OC makes all the difference too!
> 
> just my 2 cents


Yes it's all a crap shoot to some degree. My Asus MVE board/3770k doesn't droop at all. On High or Ultra LLC, it over volts, where my brother's MVF vdroops under load and getting it stable at 4.8 is taking some time. Going to turn off the IGPU and make sure VRM Spread Spectrum is off next. Only one WHEA in 13 hours so just about done on offset. Been over clocking rigs over ten years and find that it's only as good as the crappiest component. Most important is the PSU. If the rails are crap the system is crap. Then a quality board that can oc, and quality RAM and adequate cooling and airflow, and reliable drives.

As for the 3770k, the huge spread in chip over clock-ability is expected, two chips off the same disk are going to be different and chasing numbers is largely a waste of time but sometimes, it can be fun to try and find a pattern in the chaos of variability. All I know is, control what you can; give it a good PSU above everything else, keep good records, test a step at a time and oh yea ; read this instructions LOL.









Brother's chip needs around 1.382v on offset for 4.8ghz btw.


----------



## mx420

saw this thread so thought id chime in

3230B

Stock

4.8ghz @ 1.28 93deg max on h100i (its seated properly, used washers and did it like 5 times, no change)

Delidded

4.8ghz @ 1.28 78deg max
5.0ghz @ 1.35 89deg max
5.1ghz @ 1.44 99deg max

I run it 24/7 at 5.0, temps were after 2 hrs on prime95 large FFT

the 5.0ghz looks like this for core temps 76 89 89 88 So im sure i put too much **** between the cpu and the cpu heatsink when i delidded it. When im not so lazy ill take it out and reapply it.. but for now BF3 doesnt go above 80 so im happy.

for anyone who thinks this is too hot, i have an i7 920 @ 4ghz and 1.45v.. peaking about 90deg, under the same tests... no issues. (using the orange zalman finger cutter) and this has been going for over 3 years


----------



## wRRM

I got a 3770K with the C stepping last week, unfortunately my custom loop is taking it's time and arrives next wednesday (hopefully). I'll post some temps then.

The stock cooler is **** btw, it is mounted properly but it still goes to 80 degrees celsius in some games.

I did notice the Volt to got as high as 1.2xx on stock speeds though. Im gonna try and lower it down abit.


----------



## 2slick4u

what is the newest stepping? i just got my 3770k today with E1 stepping?

Batch#3231B463


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wRRM*
> 
> I got a 3770K with the C stepping last week, unfortunately my custom loop is taking it's time and arrives next wednesday (hopefully). I'll post some temps then.
> 
> The stock cooler is **** btw, it is mounted properly but it still goes to 80 degrees celsius in some games.
> 
> I did notice the Volt to got as high as 1.2xx on stock speeds though. Im gonna try and lower it down abit.


see if you can lower it to under 1.1V, you should be able to at stock


----------



## 2slick4u

Mine at stock showing 1.096v under 100% load


----------



## skyn3t

I just win a new cpu at work 3770k made in Costa Rica STEP C bath # 3227C468. I duuno if i keep it or sell it. I'm very happy with my 3570k i can do 4.5 @ v1.224 http://valid.canardpc.com/2793890

the 3770k
A (uses less volt but produces more heat - great for extreme water cooling or liquid nitrogen or DICE aka Dry-Ice), B (uses more volt but produces less heat - best for air cooling or entry-level water cooling) and C (very rare - balance of both world A and B). The last 3 characters are Intel CPU serialization codes.







it may be a very good chip.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just win a new cpu at work 3770k made in Costa Rica STEP C bath # 3227C468. I duuno if i keep it or sell it. I'm very happy with my 3570k i can do 4.5 @ v1.224 http://valid.canardpc.com/2793890
> 
> the 3770k
> A (uses less volt but produces more heat - great for extreme water cooling or liquid nitrogen or DICE aka Dry-Ice), B (uses more volt but produces less heat - best for air cooling or entry-level water cooling) and C (very rare - balance of both world A and B). The last 3 characters are Intel CPU serialization codes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it may be a very good chip.


One of the guys on the bench team had a 3227C468, sounded like it was good for a daily but not for extreme OCing.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> One of the guys on the bench team had a 3227C468, sounded like it was good for a daily but not for extreme OCing.


when you mean extreme OC you mean 5 GHz up







or start with 4.8GHz with high temp's?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> when you mean extreme OC you mean 5 GHz up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or start with 4.8GHz with high temp's?


It wasn't the 6.5Ghz + chip he was after for extreme cooling.
Looks like it was OK to run superpi 32m at 5Ghz 1.44V which is decent, he was hoping for more like 5Ghz under 1.35V though.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It wasn't the 6.5Ghz + chip he was after for extreme cooling.
> Looks like it was OK to run superpi 32m at 5Ghz 1.44V which is decent, he was hoping for more like 5Ghz under 1.35V though.


Oh I see. here is my box this is very tempting. I do want to open the box but at the same time i want to sell it. LOL


----------



## 2slick4u

If your happy with your 3570k sell it for some dough


----------



## FtW 420

That is a dilemma, I opened & tested a few 3770k that were disappointing, & then they're not NIB anymore...

Like the guy with the same batch chip, played with it for half an hour & then sold cheaper since it was used.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> If your happy with your 3570k sell it for some dough


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That is a dilemma, I opened & tested a few 3770k that were disappointing, & then they're not NIB anymore...
> 
> Like the guy with the same batch chip, played with it for half an hour & then sold cheaper since it was used.


dang dilemma









buy it now. $315 shipped


----------



## inedenimadam

I love my chip, it really deserves a custom water loop, but it only gets a 92mm single fan zalman.

3570k
Batch 323B589
Microcenter Atlanta
Purchased 2/13/13

idle 1566Mhz @ 0.832V
load 4503Mhz @ 1.080V
load 5000Mhz @ 1.320V

ops 3770k thread


----------



## Curleyyy

I've just built my new rig, and after searching for some guides on overclocking the i7-3770k I came across this thread.

With my understanding so far, my following batch number equates to the following?

*#3227C469*
3 = Costa Rica
2 = Year of Production (2012?)
27 = 27th Week (July 2nd, 2012 - July 8th, 2012)
C = C Stepping
469 = Lot Number 469


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> I've just built my new rig, and after searching for some guides on overclocking the i7-3770k I came across this thread.
> 
> With my understanding so far, my following batch number equates to the following?
> 
> *#3227C469*
> 3 = Costa Rica
> 2 = Year of Production (2012?)
> 27 = 27th Week (July 2nd, 2012 - July 8th, 2012)
> C = C Stepping
> 469 = Lot Number 469


correct


----------



## KingTurboFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Look for a chip made in Costa Rica, it has it on the box..... My chip does 4.8GHz @ 1.235 volts stable & Hottest core is 69 degrees. I haven't tested it further, won't until I do my full loop.
> 
> Batch# 3230B370


My Costa Rica chip only goes to 4.6. I was under the impression that the Malaysia chips were better.


----------



## 2slick4u

3231B463

So I have a B stepping then? Are these any good? compare to C stepping?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> 3231B463
> 
> So I have a B stepping then? Are these any good? compare to C stepping?


want to trade?


----------



## wRRM

I've tried different settings and Voltage on my C-stepped 3770k.

Maxed out at 80c with 1.080V on stock turbo boost and *Stock cooler*

The temp is only diffing about 5 degrees from the hottest to coldest core, which means i got lucky with the TIM on the CPU?

My custom WC loot will arrive this week, will enjoy OCing it!


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> want to trade?


Lol you think my chip would be a good one?


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wRRM*
> 
> I've tried different settings and Voltage on my C-stepped 3770k.
> 
> Maxed out at 80c with 1.080V on stock turbo boost and *Stock cooler*
> 
> The temp is only diffing about 5 degrees from the hottest to coldest core, which means i got lucky with the TIM on the CPU?
> 
> My custom WC loot will arrive this week, will enjoy OCing it!


at stock mine does not hit 60oC, av about 56oC with a 26oC amb (yellow arrow). 80oC is way to high, and at 1.080v it should be hitting 55oC ish,


----------



## wRRM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> at stock mine does not hit 60oC, av about 56oC with a 26oC amb (yellow arrow). 80oC is way to high, and at 1.080v it should be hitting 55oC ish,


Im using the stock cooler aswell

It's an 3244C465 btw, guess i got lucky eh?


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wRRM*
> 
> Im using the stock cooler aswell
> 
> It's an 3244C465 btw, guess i got lucky eh?


Ahh ok, well the stock cooler is utter pants lol, interesting to see what a de-lid and a proper cooler will do,

Untill you have a propper cooler you have no idea what chip you have as the heat will go through the roof way before you get chance to see heat V's voltage, I cant run mine at 3.9Ghz @ 1.080v it just locks up, i need 1.110v to run it at 3.9Ghz.

put it at 1.4v and keep upping the core speed till it crashes and locks up, at 1.4v mine goes to 4.7Ghz, at 1.465 i can get 4.8Ghz

16oC Amb.....
3.9Ghz = 1.110v - 35oC @100% on Prime95
4.2Ghz = 1.135v - 42oC @100% on Prime95
4.4Ghz = 1.200v - 48oC @100% on Prime95
4.6Ghz = 1.336v - 56oC @100% on Prime95
4.7Ghz = 1.395v - 68oC @100% on Prime95
4.8Ghz = 1.465v - 87oC @100% on Prime95


----------



## Curleyyy

Food for thought - just put in a few more hard drives and moved around some cables. I forgot to put my pump power connector back in, so for the last half an hour there hasn't been any cooling to my CPU what so ever. Thought this might be a good time to check temps and let it go on for another ten minutes. The entire time it was sitting at 100c to 105c and wouldn't go any higher between the four cores (3770k).


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Food for thought - just put in a few more hard drives and moved around some cables. I forgot to put my pump power connector back in, so for the last half an hour there hasn't been any cooling to my CPU what so ever. Thought this might be a good time to check temps and let it go on for another ten minutes. The entire time it was sitting at 100c to 105c and wouldn't go any higher between the four cores (3770k).


It throttles it right down so it stays under 105oC, i have seen a vid where they pulled the heatsink completley and it never blew, not so good when you do that with AMD lol


----------



## jsuthers90

What would the D mean in my batch number?

Manufacture Location: Costa Rica








Year: 2012
Week: 44th - October 29, 2012 November 4, 2012
Stepping: D?
Lot: 22

3244D229 - Any good?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsuthers90*
> 
> What would the D mean in my batch number?
> 
> Manufacture Location: Costa Rica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Year: 2012
> Week: 44th - October 29, 2012 November 4, 2012
> Stepping: D?
> Lot: 22
> 
> 3244D229 - Any good?


The D is part of the lot number. A, B, C, D is part of the batch number, it has no special meaning.
I haven't seen any 3244D229 batch results at all, you'll have to tell us how it is!


----------



## jsuthers90

I'll definitely make sure to do that!

Thanks


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsuthers90*
> 
> I'll definitely make sure to do that!
> 
> Thanks


wouldent mind seeing how low you can get your vCore at 4.6Ghz on that chip


----------



## 2slick4u

I have a B stepping with a vcore 1.245 at 4.6ghz is that decent?


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> I have a B stepping with a vcore 1.245 at 4.6ghz is that decent?


Mine is 1.335v, though I have seen people at 1.2v for 4.6Ghz (Mine is also a B chip)


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> Mine is 1.335v, though I have seen people at 1.2v for 4.6Ghz (Mine is also a B chip)


I did a 12 hour blend test on prime with no errors, but I did check event viewer and found some whea errrors. How can I fix that?


----------



## nemm

more vcore


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> more vcore


This makes me wonder, all these people who say "I am running 94.6Ghz at 1.1v vCore" I would like to see them playing games and folding at those vCores.

I can run my PC at 4.4Ghz at 1.170vCore and it will pass all Prime95 tests, but play a game or backup a Blu-ray and BOOM, falls over and re-boots, so I have a 1.185v day to day vCore profile, and then have a 1.200vCore for gaming profile, and 1.210vCore for blu-ray backup (as it needs more for some strange reason) profile in Asus tools so I can switch.


----------



## lagittaja

Have had my Costa Rica 3770K since mid November iirc. It's batch 3222B508.
Been running it at 4.3Ghz with 1.160v (multimeter 1.155v) for a long time. Been rock solid in literally everything. Except temps have bothered me.
So I de-lidded it today, put some Liquid Pro between the IHS and the die. Between cooler and the IHS I put MX-2.
Clocks as above and before temps in IBT 71-80-77-72 -> average 75*C to after temps in IBT 55-63-61-58 -> average 59.25*C, average drop of 15.75*C, with hottest core dropping an interesting 17*C
Now I'm running 4.5Ghz with 1.190v (multimeter 1.186v)


Have no idea how stable it is right now. Gotta watch some movies, browse the internet, encode some crap in Handbrake and so on.
Right now it's cooled by TR True Spirit with Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm and will probably be going to 4.8Ghz or 5.0Ghz when I get better cooling (probably in the form of NH-U14S)
What I know is that 4.8 requires roughly 1.35v and 5.0 something like 1.4, it was just quick 'n' dirty testing to see how it goes.
But anyway. I like this chip. Also the above temps and the screenshot were with the fans spinning at full speed and ambient between 23-24*C.

E: Well how about I go and encode my .mkv 1920 backup (_full_ backup..) of my Iron Man bluray disc to 1280 CRF16 in Handbrake and post here if it fails.
Should take roughly three hours.
E2: Well was getting some random WHEA errors so after playing a bit with the voltages 1.200v (multimeter 1.196v) is WHEA error free now.
Was already suspecting my ram voltage to be the issue but doesn't seem like it since I've been lowering it back down step by step.


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

3 hours!!!!!! THREE HOURS!!!!!

I can rip a 35GB blu-ray to an exact copy in 40 minutes! And take a 25GB Blu-ray and decode and re-encode it to 10GB in 20-30mins!


----------



## batman900

Just got my Costa Rica 3770K yesterday. She is prime95 stable 1.2V at 4.5ghz. It would boot and run prime at 4.6 but eventually crash. Temps are mid 70C with a decent air cooler during prime. I've spent hours playing Crysis3 maxed with my Titan SLI, benchmarks and some World of Warcraft. I have a micro-center near by and someone wanted my 3570k for $175 so the upgrade only cost me about $70. That chip was decent to, 4.4ghz at 1.2V and temps never hit 70C.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Just got my Costa Rica 3770K yesterday. She is prime95 stable 1.2V at 4.5ghz. It would boot and run prime at 4.6 but eventually crash. Temps are mid 70C with a decent air cooler during prime. I've spent hours playing Crysis3 maxed with my Titan SLI, benchmarks and some World of Warcraft. I have a micro-center near by and someone wanted my 3570k for $175 so the upgrade only cost me about $70. That chip was decent to, 4.4ghz at 1.2V and temps never hit 70C.


congratulations man, wish i could say the same about mine


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> 3 hours!!!!!! THREE HOURS!!!!!
> 
> I can rip a 35GB blu-ray to an exact copy in 40 minutes! And take a 25GB Blu-ray and decode and re-encode it to 10GB in 20-30mins!


cough it depends on the settings cough



What I use when full bluray rip to .mkv 1080p backup.


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> cough it depends on the settings cough
> 
> 
> 
> What I use when full bluray rip to .mkv 1080p backup.


I use DVDfab, FPS sits around 100-115 but it can use CUDA so CPU sits at 60% and the card max's out, can rip a DVD in 4minutes flat


----------



## lagittaja

CUDA < x264


----------



## mr1hm

just wondering, is the 3236B really that bad? I picked up an i7 3770k with batch # 3236B818 and seems to be running well @ 4.5 with only about 1.155v and samsung wonder ram @ 2133 CL10

EDIT: Ran AIDA64 FPU stress test for just around an hour and temps maxed out around 70C-72C on a hyper 212+


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> just wondering, is the 3236B really that bad? I picked up an i7 3770k with batch # 3236B818 and seems to be running well @ 4.5 with only about 1.155v and samsung wonder ram @ 2133 CL10
> 
> EDIT: Ran AIDA64 FPU stress test for just around an hour and temps maxed out around 70C-72C on a hyper 212+


remember one thing there ate good and bad chips in every batch. Seems like you scored well out of that batch by the looks


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> remember one thing there ate good and bad chips in every batch. Seems like you scored well out of that batch by the looks


^____________________________________________^

Sweet deal







, my past i5 3570k required 1.24v or 1.26v for 4.4ghz on a Asrock Z77 Extreme4. i wonder if the Z77X-UD3H would've shown nicer voltages


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> remember one thing there ate good and bad chips in every batch. Seems like you scored well out of that batch by the looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^____________________________________________^
> 
> Sweet deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my past i5 3570k required 1.24v or 1.26v for 4.4ghz on a Asrock Z77 Extreme4. i wonder if the Z77X-UD3H would've shown nicer voltages
Click to expand...

the UD3H dosent suffer from the incorect voltage reading issue as the extreme 4 does so yeah you have nice voltages and will be shown more acurately


----------



## mr1hm

ahh ok, thanks for the reply


----------



## lagittaja

That's a great chip you got








Also the UD3H should show the voltages quite accurately. And it's a damn good motherboard as well, or so I have heard








With my Gene-Z the CPU-Z shows the voltages quite good as well.
Like with 1.160v from bios I get under load 1.155v when I measure with my multimeter, or for 1.190v I get 1.186v and so on. Less than half a percent difference or so.


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> That's a great chip you got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the UD3H should show the voltages quite accurately. And it's a damn good motherboard as well, or so I have heard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Gene-Z the CPU-Z shows the voltages quite good as well.
> Like with 1.160v from bios I get under load 1.155v when I measure with my multimeter, or for 1.190v I get 1.186v and so on. Less than half a percent difference or so.


Thanks









And it's awesome news that the voltage readings are quite accurate. I'll post some screenshots when i get the chance too but first, i think ill try an push it a bit further


----------



## ScHocKii

Did have someone a Batch at the 40th Week ?? 324XXXX or 33XXXXX


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> just wondering, is the 3236B really that bad? I picked up an i7 3770k with batch # 3236B818 and seems to be running well @ 4.5 with only about 1.155v and samsung wonder ram @ 2133 CL10
> 
> EDIT: Ran AIDA64 FPU stress test for just around an hour and temps maxed out around 70C-72C on a hyper 212+


If you can run BF3 without crashing/lock ups then you are stable otherwise Aida is just putting up a facade


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> If you can run BF3 without crashing/lock ups then you are stable otherwise Aida is just putting up a facade


Mine will run 4.4Ghz at 1.180v in AIDA64 for 3 hours no issues, put a game on and pop bang crash lol,


----------



## XenDeltaPhi

I have a "D" too. Mine is terrible. Only 4.2! Unstable at anything past 4.3 on any voltage. I'm using an h100 for cooling. Hopefully exchanging it this weekend when I stop by microcenter again. my motherboard is a Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H. Has anyone else had problems overclocking this mysterious new "D" batch? I forgot to mention its also revision E1.

Actually, here is my batch number

3235D947


----------



## Koniakki

Hello guys I have the ability to buy a 3770k from the 3 below batches. I couldn't find any info on them.

Any info on them or any recommendations? Thanks.

L221B372
L245C797
3246C531


----------



## LagunaX

I'd do the last one as its the newest non-Malay chip in the bunch, and not a D.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Hello guys I have the ability to buy a 3770k from the 3 below batches. I couldn't find any info on them.
> 
> Any info on them or any recommendations? Thanks.
> 
> L221B372
> L245C797
> 3246C531


Not much on those specific ones, there were golden L221B009 chips, but that doesn't necessarily mean the L221B372 would be good.
Any of them are like buying a lottery ticket. Good luck!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Hello guys I have the ability to buy a 3770k from the 3 below batches. I couldn't find any info on them.
> 
> Any info on them or any recommendations? Thanks.
> 
> L221B372
> L245C797
> 3246C531


i would try the 3246C531 but as FTW said no matter which batch you go for its still the lottery


----------



## XenDeltaPhi

tried my exchanged 3770K last night! I think its a keeper. Was able to boot Windows @5Ghz on a bit over 1.308 volts. Wasn't exactly stable(BSOD'd on prime95). But its future looks good. cooling is an H100 and im using IC Diamond.
Batch # 3236B814
serial: 2874


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XenDeltaPhi*
> 
> tried my exchanged 3770K last night! I think its a keeper. Was able to boot Windows @5Ghz on a bit over 1.308 volts. Wasn't exactly stable(BSOD'd on prime95). But its future looks good. cooling is an H100 and im using IC Diamond.
> Batch # 3236B814
> serial: 2874


If you delid, they pretty much all do 4.8-5. Voltage be damned... who cares


----------



## LagunaX

Looks like a keeper for sure. Did my binning method work out .
Probably a post delidding [email protected] Prime95 stable chip!

Quick an easy overclock voltage determination:
1) run IBT (basic-quick) to the voltage where it passes.
2) IBT (max) will usually be 0.02v higher than that.
3) Prime95 with avx might be the same or slightly higher than #2 by 0.02-0.03v.

Start testing at ddr3 1866 - you can overclock your ram later.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Hello guys I have the ability to buy a 3770k from the 3 below batches. I couldn't find any info on them.
> 
> Any info on them or any recommendations? Thanks.
> 
> L221B372
> L245C797
> 3246C531


Excuse the self-quoting please. So I have found the additional 2 batches.

3230b373
L230B575

That 3230B batch seems really good based on what I'm hearing/reading.

*Edit:* Thinking of buying the 3 below batches and I keep the best of the 3 and sell the other 2.

L221B372
3246C531
3230b373


----------



## XenDeltaPhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Looks like a keeper for sure. Did my binning method work out .
> Probably a post delidding [email protected] Prime95 stable chip!
> 
> Quick an easy overclock voltage determination:
> 1) run IBT (basic-quick) to the voltage where it passes.
> 2) IBT (max) will usually be 0.02v higher than that.
> 3) Prime95 with avx might be the same or slightly higher than #2 by 0.02-0.03v.
> 
> Start testing at ddr3 1866 - you can overclock your ram later.


Did all of the above!








Right now I have 4.8 running stable at 1.33v ( a bit higher than i expected but i am not too worried) with load line calibration on Extreme (probably could lower to Turbo for a slight vcore droop to help temps) . I'm seriously considering delidding it. Some of my friends running Sandy are encouraging me to do it.

Batch # 3236B814
Serial- 2874

Has anyone compiled comprehensive list of Ivy Bridge Batch and Serial numbers?


----------



## LagunaX

Drop your PLL to 1.6v, 1.55v if possible.
Enable all power saving features, disable virtualization and spectrum spread.
Turn off PLL overvoltage if you don't need it.

A long, convoluted thread on batches are here, but sorry, no list:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280668-Ivy-Bridge-i5-3570K-i7-3770K-batch-and-o-c-results


----------



## rss013

I have a "D" and it does 4.5 @ 1.19
24/7 stable temps max load : 65-72


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XenDeltaPhi*
> 
> Did all of the above!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I have 4.8 running stable at 1.33v ( a bit higher than i expected but i am not too worried) with load line calibration on Extreme (probably could lower to Turbo for a slight vcore droop to help temps) . I'm seriously considering delidding it. Some of my friends running Sandy are encouraging me to do it.
> 
> Batch # 3236B814
> Serial- 2874
> 
> Has anyone compiled comprehensive list of Ivy Bridge Batch and Serial numbers?


I think the below list from page 15 in this thread and what *LagunaX* posted together with a few other threads from different Forum's are about the best you will find. The results are scattered all over.

I think the below from *sakerfalcon* in one of the best "lists" you will find.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1348988/is-there-a-good-i7-3770k-batch-number/140
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Excuse the self-quoting please. So I have found the additional 2 batches.
> 
> 3230b373
> L230B575
> 
> That 3230B batch seems really good based on what I'm hearing/reading.
> 
> *Edit:* Thinking of buying the 3 below batches and I keep the best of the 3 and sell the other 2.
> 
> L221B372
> 3246C531
> 3230b373


Btw a little *update* on my hunt for a good chip. I ordered the Costa Rica *3230b373*. Lets hope is a good chip indeed.

I will post the results when it arrives.


----------



## error-id10t

So because Haswell is out now, I bought an Ivy 3770k last night lol.

Batch 3244D194. Played around quickly with it, changed it to 4.5giggles @ 1.2v and it seemed to run with no issues (didn't try less). Then tried 4.6 but it wanted 1.21v. But these are just IBT, Cinebench and game bench runs (no crazy 24hour prime tests).

Anyhow, this batch.. haven't seen many comments but any ideas if it falls under bad/ok/good?


----------



## nemm

Id say if it turns out 4.6 is in fact stable at 1.21v then you have what looks to be a good chip but just be aware things can go pear shaped rather quickly as some other members found out, meaning nice low vcore then all of a sudden high vcore in 1 core multiplier step, its only then will you know how good your chip is.

For instance take my chip

4.6 @ 1.300vcc *may have needed less voltage but didn't test
4.7 @ 1.300vcc
4.8 @ 1.330vcc
4.9 @ 1.408vcc *wasn't prime stable

and then another member has for example

4.8 @ 1.320vcc
4.9 @ 1.340vcc
5.0 @ 1.370vcc
5.1 @ 1.450vcc

as you can see our chips were reasonably matched at 4,8 and considered quite good but after that there no comparison making mine good and the other great.


----------



## error-id10t

hmm ok, thanks I'll see how it goes up.

Another question. I've seen few CPU-Z validation and their stepping is E1 while mine and others is E1/L1. What's the difference there?


----------



## gl0ry

Forgot to post my numbers in this thread. I know myself and another on OCN got this batch and are both able to do 5ghz at ~1.4v. This is a really lovely chip and I'm fortunate to have gotten it.

Batch# 3243C807. 16 hour prime test!


----------



## Daredevil 720

Sitting here with a sealed 3770K. Batch number is: 3302B543 (Costa Rica 2nd Week of 2013, Stepping B)

I won't be able to test the OC headroom any time soon (no cooler ATM, saving for custom water loop) so I was hoping for someone to tell me what to expect out of this chip. I think that for my upcoming loop a stepping A chip would fit better, but who knows. Seems like a fresh chip though.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Sitting here with a sealed 3770K. Batch number is: 3302B543 (Costa Rica 2nd Week of 2013, Stepping B)
> 
> I won't be able to test the OC headroom any time soon (no cooler ATM, saving for custom water loop) so I was hoping for someone to tell me what to expect out of this chip. I think that for my upcoming loop a stepping A chip would fit better, but who knows. Seems like a fresh chip though.


chances are you might have a good clocker there even tho it is still the lottery, especially since it is a newer batch which are suppose to clock pretty good.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> chances are you might have a good clocker there even tho it is still the lottery, especially since it is a newer batch which are suppose to clock pretty good.


Aye, that's what I'm thinking as well. Guess I'll have to wait it out and see...

(Delidding is also in my plans, if this gets to 4.6 with reasonable voltage.)


----------



## VenG3ance

The one I just killed trying to delid was batch #L246C202 is that a good or bad batch, I could do 4.5 at a minimum of 1.2v, any less and it blue screened. In a way I'm kind of happy mine died because it gives me a chance to try get a better batch


----------



## Daredevil 720

4.5GHz at 1.2v isn't bad at all. I wouldn't be happy if I were you, you could get a worse overclocker quite easily.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Sitting here with a sealed 3770K. Batch number is: 3302B543 (Costa Rica 2nd Week of 2013, Stepping B)
> 
> I won't be able to test the OC headroom any time soon (no cooler ATM, saving for custom water loop) so I was hoping for someone to tell me what to expect out of this chip. I think that for my upcoming loop a stepping A chip would fit better, but who knows. Seems like a fresh chip though.


So my Maximus V Extreme arrived yesterday. I run some tests and my chip seems to be stable at 4.5GHz and around 1.20-1.21V. Not that thrilled, but I surely am more happy with it than with my 2500K that only did 4.2GHz at 1.32V.

Once I build my loop this is going to run at 4.8 for sure. And once I delid it add 0.2 to it.


----------



## nemm

@Daredevil

You look to have a farely good chip with the average overclock at the moment and I don't want to burst your bubble but IB are well known to have a multi wall preventing a great overclock. One of my 3770k did 4.5 @1.2 with nice temperatures then came 4.6 stable at just over 1.3, big jump for 100MHz and there was no stability at 4.7 running 1.52v using a custom loop just about keeping the temperatures below 105deg. It doesn't matter how great you cooling is or if your chip is delidded, IB have a bad lottery luck for a good chip and in my opinion anything over 4.6 is a bonus, making the chip equivalent to a 4.9 SB and getting above SB 4.9 was rare without pumping crazy volts. I hope you have good luck in reaching your target but just don't bank on it doing 5GHz because some chip just want do it full stop.

Best of luck


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> @Daredevil
> 
> You look to have a farely good chip with the average overclock at the moment and I don't want to burst your bubble but IB are well known to have a multi wall preventing a great overclock. One of my 3770k did 4.5 @1.2 with nice temperatures then came 4.6 stable at just over 1.3, big jump for 100MHz and there was no stability at 4.7 running 1.52v using a custom loop just about keeping the temperatures below 105deg. It doesn't matter how great you cooling is or if your chip is delidded, IB have a bad lottery luck for a good chip and in my opinion anything over 4.6 is a bonus, making the chip equivalent to a 4.9 SB and getting above SB 4.9 was rare without pumping crazy volts. I hope you have good luck in reaching your target but just don't bank on it doing 5GHz because some chip just want do it full stop.
> 
> Best of luck


Thanks for the info dude, +rep.


----------



## Koniakki

So my previous Malay batch 3770k(*L246C255*) which did [email protected] stable and [email protected](not tested for stable) its sold to a friend.

My new Costa Rica *3230B373* chip has arrived and will do some testing today or tomorrow if I find some time, or else the Monday/Tuesday.

Will keep you guys updated. Lets hope it turns out a good chip.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Why did you sell that awesome chip?


----------



## XenDeltaPhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Drop your PLL to 1.6v, 1.55v if possible.
> Enable all power saving features, disable virtualization and spectrum spread.
> Turn off PLL overvoltage if you don't need it.
> 
> A long, convoluted thread on batches are here, but sorry, no list:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280668-Ivy-Bridge-i5-3570K-i7-3770K-batch-and-o-c-results


My 3770K is stable at 4.7 on 1.25v w/ LLC enabled
Dropped my PLL down to 1.5.
Took my i7 under the razor about a week ago. But ultimately I failed to remove the IHS and I gave up after "striking gold". Still i must not have scrapes to deep since my i7 is fully functional (no lost memory channels etc).
If i ever attempt to delid again, it will certainly not be with a razor, but a block of wood like this guy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=Bg9ybeB4DDw


----------



## tw33k

My latest 3770K is batch # 3310A566. I have it running at 4.8GHz 1.240v (CPU-Z) 1.225v (DMM) Not bad at all.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Why did you sell that awesome chip?


Because my stupidity was more than I thought it was.. lol! It was a bad decision tbh I know.
But at least I know its in good hands and he will take good care of it.

Now if my new 3770k is worse than my previous one, it will make it even worse of a decision.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> My latest 3770K is batch # 3310A566. I have it running at 4.8GHz 1.240v (CPU-Z) 1.225v (DMM) Not bad at all.


That's really good! May I ask if Prime95, Linx, Cinebench, Gaming etc stable? Any of these will do.
Just curious btw.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Because my stupidity was more than I thought it was.. lol! It was a bad decision tbh I know.
> But at least I know its in good hands and he will take good care of it.
> 
> Now if my new 3770k is worse than my previous one, it will make it even worse of a decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's really good! May I ask if Prime95, Linx, Cinebench, Gaming etc stable? Any of these will do.
> Just curious btw.


Think of it this way: You're being nice to your friend.









My batch is330. Costa Rica.
Hoping to get 4.4. I'm not a good overclocked and the last time I OC'ed I hit a wall at 2.8 ghz on my Q6600 g0 due to horrible vdroop and bad airflow. Hoping to break the bad OC tradition this time. 4.5 would make me smile at night when I'm asleep. 4.3 would make me sad face.

Has everybody in this thread at least hit 4.3 after serious attempts and getting help? I have a Noctua d14.


----------



## nemm

I think it is a safe bet to say you will hit 4.4 no problem, I have yet to see a IB not hit a modest 4.4, its 4.5+ things start to go sad.


----------



## Koniakki

*UPDATE:* Well just my luck. Its a *dud*. Out of all the good things I read about the 3230B batches I got(3230B373) one of the worst ones.

Barely stable [email protected] 5Ghz you say? No freaking way. Might be something wrong with my mobo. Dammit.

I already miss my previous 5Ghz chip which did [email protected] Well, it seems that the hunt continues. Already listed the 3230B for sale locally.


----------



## nemm

Better luck next time.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> Better luck next time.


Yeah. I hope too. As soon as it sold I will order another one from where I got my previous [email protected] 3770k.

lol I *had* a amazing chip!


----------



## nemm

Your emote is well justified, hahaha


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> Your emote is well justified, hahaha


What emote? That's actually me.


----------



## nemm

hahaha! well don't dwell on it, just live and learn


----------



## gooface

I decided to settle with mine at 4.3ghz, it gets too hot any higher than that, and I got lazy and I just decided to use auto voltage at 4.3 and it's fine. It's not like it isn't fast enough already... I had it at 4.5 and it ran for a long while then it started bluescreening so I gave up and settled at 4.3... I am tempted to try to raise it back to 4.5 again.


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenG3ance*
> 
> The one I just killed trying to delid was batch #L246C202 is that a good or bad batch, I could do 4.5 at a minimum of 1.2v, any less and it blue screened. In a way I'm kind of happy mine died because it gives me a chance to try get a better batch


So how did you kill it... hammer hulk smash? Bladed it like a Ceph stalker?


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> *UPDATE:* Well just my luck. Its a *dud*. Out of all the good things I read about the 3230B batches I got(3230B373) one of the worst ones.
> 
> Barely stable [email protected] 5Ghz you say? No freaking way. Might be something wrong with my mobo. Dammit.
> 
> I already miss my previous 5Ghz chip which did [email protected] Well, it seems that the hunt continues. Already listed the 3230B for sale locally.


Did you play with the PLL voltage at all? Every chip reacts differently to it.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Did you play with the PLL voltage at all? Every chip reacts differently to it.


Yeah, I tried in the ranges of 1.60-1.80. It plain simple and pretty obvious this chip is average. Dammit.

Any other suggestions? I'm open to all. Using the UD3H btw as in the sig.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Yeah, I tried in the ranges of 1.60-1.80. It plain simple and pretty obvious this chip is average. Dammit.
> 
> Any other suggestions? I'm open to all. Using the UD3H btw as in the sig.


If it is the limits of the chip, the only thing that would really make it go farther is more extreme cooling.
I saw a couple guys with nice results from 3230B batch chips as well, I got one but it also sucked. With Ivy I didn't have any luck trying batches where other guys were finding nice chips.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If it is the limits of the chip, the only thing that would really make it go farther is more extreme cooling.
> I saw a couple guys with nice results from 3230B batch chips as well, I got one but it also sucked. With Ivy I didn't have any luck trying batches where other guys were finding nice chips.


Yeah, that's what I was hoping for obviously when I found the 3230B. But it was BNIB so no test was possible.

Well as I said and that's because I know my self and I wont be satisfied until I find at least the same or a better 3770k than my previous one.

Even if it its by a 0.01V.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Yeah, that's what I was hoping for obviously when I found the 3230B. But it was BNIB so no test was possible.
> 
> Well as I said and that's because I know my self and I wont be satisfied until I find at least the same or a better 3770k than my previous one.
> 
> Even if it its by a 0.01V.


I would be satisfied with a 4.8GHz overclock. My 3770K needs 1.21-1.22V for 4.5GHz stable, so it's more or less the same with yours. As soon as I build my water loop in about a month from now I will take it to 4.8 and leave it there. If there's some voltage room left I might delid it and push it toward 5, but I doubt that.

4.8GHz is a lot, I will be satisfied either way.


----------



## krusty50

Just bought a BNIB 3243C807 3770K on ebay for 310$CAD shipped.

Only found 3 reports of that particular batch online but they're promising...

5.0ghz @ 1.384
5.0ghz @ 1.4
4.5ghz @ 1.12

Should be a nice upgrade from my 2007 G0 [email protected]


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krusty50*
> 
> Just bought a BNIB 3243C807 3770K on ebay for 310$CAD shipped.
> 
> Only found 3 reports of that particular batch online but they're promising...
> 
> 5.0ghz @ 1.384
> 5.0ghz @ 1.4
> 4.5ghz @ 1.12
> 
> Should be a nice upgrade from my 2007 G0 [email protected]


definitely is an upgrade, but batch numbers won't predict or help you know what the chip can do before you run it anymore for these chips
it's pure luck for these ivy bridges.
i got a chip from a batch that someone else did 5.0ghz at 1.2x volts. mine requires a lot more than then for a lot less frequency









GL though and welcome to the forums!


----------



## VenG3ance

I just got my dead one replaced with batch #3246C255, still have to see what it can do.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenG3ance*
> 
> I just got my dead one replaced with batch #3246C255, still have to see what it can do.


Keep us posted of what it can do.


----------



## NAWZ77

Any new yet on them chips


----------



## VenG3ance

yeh mines crappy, not even stable 4.5Ghz at 1.3v


----------



## NAWZ77

that sucks thought mine was bad but yours worst


----------



## NAWZ77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenG3ance*
> 
> yeh mines crappy, not even stable 4.5Ghz at 1.3v


I wish you luck on your next one


----------



## VenG3ance

i dont know why but its just passed 37h of prime95 with 4.5 @ 1.28v.......wierd


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenG3ance*
> 
> i dont know why but its just passed 37h of prime95 with 4.5 @ 1.28v.......wierd


I've seen this before and not just once, am lead to ask, what version of prime are you using??


----------



## VenG3ance

v25.11


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenG3ance*
> 
> yeh mines crappy, not even stable 4.5Ghz at 1.3v


Did you adjust all the "necessary" bios options properly? LLC, IMC/VCCSA/IO, PLL, VTT, PLL Overvoltage etc?


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenG3ance*
> 
> v25.11


You must use Prime 27.9


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenG3ance*
> 
> v25.11


I knew it!

From past experiences, I can assure you your main problem is low vcore than you actually need to be stable, v27.9 is a must. You might need upto 1.33v but that's just me saying, you need to test it


----------



## krusty50

Just passed 12hrs of Prime95 on my 3243C807 batch 3770K

4.5ghz @ 1.17V w/ 32gigs of Patriot Viper3 @ stock timings (1866mhz 10-11-10-30) on a Maximus V Gene

I'm using a H100 with 2x 1850 Gentle Typhoons in a top mounted push configuration in a 600T so it's a less than optimal setup. I'm waiting for the new Fractal Design Arc Mini R2 so I can downsize to a mATX case while still being able to do a front mounted pull setup with the radiator. I'll get some decent thermal paste since I used some 5 year old Artic Silver. This should improve the temps quite a bit.

Room Temp: 22C
Idle Temp: ~31C
Load Temp: ~58C but I think some of the FFT passes in Prime95 we're actually generating more heat than other passes since I've seen the temp go up to ~69C at some point (for a few minutes) ... that didn't happen during my LGA775 OC days AFAIK.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krusty50*
> 
> Just passed 12hrs of Prime95 on my 3243C807 batch 3770K
> 
> 4.5ghz @ 1.17V w/ 32gigs of Patriot Viper3 @ stock timings (1866mhz 10-11-10-30) on a Maximus V Gene
> 
> I'm using a H100 with 2x 1850 Gentle Typhoons in a top mounted push configuration in a 600T so it's a less than optimal setup. I'm waiting for the new Fractal Design Arc Mini R2 so I can downsize to a mATX case while still being able to do a front mounted pull setup with the radiator. I'll get some decent thermal paste since I used some 5 year old Artic Silver. This should improve the temps quite a bit.
> 
> Room Temp: 22C
> Idle Temp: ~31C
> Load Temp: ~58C but I think some of the FFT passes in Prime95 we're actually generating more heat than other passes since I've seen the temp go up to ~69C at some point (for a few minutes) ... that didn't happen during my LGA775 OC days AFAIK.


you got a golden... I have it in my list of golden i7s....


----------



## VenG3ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> From past experiences, I can assure you your main problem is low vcore than you actually need to be stable, v27.9 is a must. You might need upto 1.33v but that's just me saying, you need to test it


Your right 1.32v to be stable. bum chip huh


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenG3ance*
> 
> Your right 1.32v to be stable. bum chip huh


The final and conclusive test will be 4 hrs of BF3 without any register of whea logger internal parity processor core warnings in the event-viewer......

Though trying to be objective, I hate the way am right a times, because it may not always be good news :-/(


----------



## TLM-610

Mine's least what I expected.
Batch 3249C970 : i7 @ 4.5Ghz requires 1.288v, LLC a notch above medium to be 100% stable in offset overclock (currently using it). The most pleasant thing about it is I don't get any 0x0124 dreaded bsod even when priming long hours.

The batch actually doesn't matter here now. Will be selling this one since I have spotted another good opportunity.


----------



## Supacasey

I guess I'll post my recent escapades here. Long story short: bought a computer for a friend from Craigslist, came with a 3770k, decided to try overclocking it. Batch #3244C494.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












That's pretty much the limit due to temps under a Corsair H80. It seemed stable at 5GHz with 1.43v - no crashes, errors, or WHEA's - but it hit 105c after two hours and throttled down.

After that, I popped it out and put in a 3770k I've had since December but hadn't tested. Batch #3226C188. It seems to run hotter, but I can't be sure whether or not it's due to a difference in the chip or the TIM. I don't know what the guy from Craigslist used so I can't get a straight comparison there, and I ran out of IC7 as I was applying it so I might not've applied it that well either. This is how it clocked.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Undervolt:


Overclocks:






Not even going to try 5GHz with those temps, though I'm sure under better cooling conditions it'd hit it no problem.

So now I can't decide which one to keep for myself and eventually push further.


----------



## Daredevil 720

You should stress test more. You might need quite more voltage for these clocks to be stable.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> You should stress test more. You might need quite more voltage for these clocks to be stable.


Agreed, but not much more. They are both great chips, but i would choose 3226C due to the lower VID. It is usually a sign of a better chip although testing is the only way to determine that. Try and see which chip requires the least amount of voltage to boot 5ghz.


----------



## Supacasey

Stressing the 3226C under a P95 custom blend at 4.7 with 1.21v, two hours so far without so much as a WHEA.


----------



## Daredevil 720

*Delete please.


----------



## Supacasey

Proof enough to me that it's 4.7 stable at 1.21v. No WHEA's.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Agreed, but not much more. They are both great chips, but i would choose 3226C due to the lower VID. It is usually a sign of a better chip although testing is the only way to determine that. Try and see which chip requires the least amount of voltage to boot 5ghz.


This one makes it into Windows at 1.32v, can't test the other one 'till I get more TIM.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Proof enough to me that it's 4.7 stable at 1.21v. No WHEA's.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Isn't 65 GFLOPS a bit on the low side for a 4.7GHz 3770K? I thought it should be around 100k.


----------



## Supacasey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Isn't 65 GFLOPS a bit on the low side for a 4.7GHz 3770K? I thought it should be around 100k.


RAM is down to 1333MHz strictly for CPU stability testing. I still have to test the IMC.

Although I suppose you're right, RAM wouldn't really be responsible for that many GFLOPS... Don't know what else would be responsible, though.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> My new 3770K/3237B803
> 4.7 @ 1.248 load


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmac68*
> 
> My 3770k batch #3237B804 4.7 @ 1.22v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Had to bump up the vcore again...
> 
> Finally dialed in stable settings.
> Batch 3237B803


after reading each page I'm still







I just got me a 3770k | batch # 3238B995 costa rica to replace my 3570k . open the box or return it LOL


----------



## Supacasey

Much better.



Windows just needed to have SP1 installed and for whatever reason IBT doesn't like HT.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Windows just needed to have SP1 installed and for whatever reason IBT doesn't like HT.


I just got my 3770k stable @ 4.5 @ 1.24v. I used the same profile from my old 3570k a booted in the first try. prime for few hours and ibt. Now I want to reach 4.7 stable asap. After that 4.9Ghz to 5Ghz. The only bad side is when OS get's corrupted, The fixing process take too much time.

This is why IBT keeps crash linpack64 what is this unstable OC only app crash.?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Windows just needed to have SP1 installed and for whatever reason IBT doesn't like HT.


All the HT cpus I've tried are like 3770k where you disable HT & flops increase, 4770k is a weird one that way, first cpu I've seen that gets higher Gflops with HT enabled than disabled.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Batch n. 3229B911


http://valid.canardpc.com/2878992


----------



## FtW 420

Looks like a good one!


----------



## leaNdroM

i7 3770k
#Batch 3236B867
4.4Ghz 1.25v

But.. i cant use in 4.5Ghz need 1.32+v to stable.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leaNdroM*
> 
> 
> 
> i7 3770k
> #Batch 3236B867
> 4.4Ghz 1.25v
> 
> But.. i cant use in 4.5Ghz need 1.32+v to stable.


The thing is a lot people here post GPU-Z with 4.4 to 4.5 with low voltage. well that's not how it goes. are you stable on that voltage ? how is your temp. prime will tell you if you are stable and temps will tell you if you going to run at the 4.?? that you want. A lot of us had to drop the GHz because of the voltage. so keep that in mind 4.?? and low voltage are stable for you?









ps: It just a advice to have a better stable OC


----------



## leaNdroM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The thing is a lot people here post GPU-Z with 4.4 to 4.5 with low voltage. well that's not how it goes. are you stable on that voltage ? how is your temp. prime will tell you if you are stable and temps will tell you if you going to run at the 4.?? that you want. A lot of us had to drop the GHz because of the voltage. so keep that in mind 4.?? and low voltage are stable for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: It just a advice to have a better stable OC


Well I bought this processor has one month since it've been trying to stabilize my OC is kind of hard but gave bad luck with this chip, even managed to stabilize him to put ta asking 4.5GHz 1.29v to stabilize, but with this vcore'm having a lot of mistakes OS and games etc, that due to the vcore when I go up to him to 1.3V but still from time to time it's OS error.
Was using 1.32va 4.5GHz with temperatures maximums of 84 degrees, Testing stability in Prime95 v27.9, build1.
But I think the press only serves to see if it really is not stable strength both as a game (Battlefield 3) for example, if u play for about 2 hours and not crash the game oh yes I can say that this stable.
I use the Corsair H100 cooler, a P8Z77V-Deluxe MB.
I suspect my source, it can interfere with the OC? Seventeam 850W has about 4 or 5 years use.

Now is stable 4.4GHz with 1.25v.
45 min left rolling on the Prime95 then played Battlefield 3 for about two hours, did not show any errors, drop fps.

Thank you.


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The thing is a lot people here post GPU-Z with 4.4 to 4.5 with low voltage. well that's not how it goes. are you stable on that voltage ? how is your temp. prime will tell you if you are stable and temps will tell you if you going to run at the 4.?? that you want. A lot of us had to drop the GHz because of the voltage. so keep that in mind 4.?? and low voltage are stable for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: It just a advice to have a better stable OC


It seems to be how it goes if you bought yours around end of last year otherwise I haven't heard anyone with a this years chip making it well past 4.5Ghz with low vcore, which validates the batch theory to some extent.


----------



## leaNdroM

Well, I bought this chip now in July, funny that the 4.4GHz 1.25v is totally stable, but if I try to put 4.5 or more he starts asking too much vcore. But 4.4GHz for my use is great enough.


----------



## TLM-610

I think intel is making a deliberate move on chips that liberate alot less heat compromising on overclockability, so if your one of the guys who got theirs before Dec last year your probably reporting a chip that is doing 4.5Ghz at vcore of 1.25v and less, no one seems to be getting anything better from that period onwards


----------



## leaNdroM

My 4.4Gghz asks to 1.25v even think of to lower more, but for me it's perfect and I'm not so patiently for this. Now if you go up to 4.5GHz the vcore value necessary to stabilize is very high, not worth it, here I was using 4.5 with 1.32v, bad chip.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

4.5ghz at 1.23 vCore


----------



## TLM-610

Anyone with a recently acquired 3770k that's doing wonders?...where did ya get it?


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leaNdroM*
> 
> 
> 
> i7 3770k
> #Batch 3236B867
> 4.4Ghz 1.25v
> 
> But.. i cant use in 4.5Ghz need 1.32+v to stable.


Guess who has the same batch as meeee







and I cant get mine stable at 4.4Ghz on anything less than 1.235v, 4.6Ghz is 1.365v,


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

how long would the CPU last at 1.5v?


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> how long would the CPU last at 1.5v?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1348694/i-7-3770-k-degradation-experiment/110#post_20469788


----------



## leaNdroM

#3250B969
#3244C621

Any references to this batch ?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leaNdroM*
> 
> #3250B969
> #3244C621
> 
> Any references to this batch ?


Don't see anything about 3250B, 3251B is supposed to have some good ones.

The only references to 3244C have different 3 last digits, the couple people reporting those aren't too impressed with them.


----------



## leaNdroM

i get it, #3250B but not here yet, i will test and post results here, thanks buddy, sorry about my english its bad.


----------



## leaNdroM

i get a new chip.
#3250B969

2x cinebench 1x 3dmark11 temps.


----------



## jamexman

Mine is a 3236B and it can do 5.0 ghz with 1.356v
I bought it from Newegg about 4 months ago. I delidded it and put liquid ultra on the die and the stock TIM from the kraken x60 on the block. Temps are awesome, max I've seen is around 69 to 74 with occt and prime. Seems I won the CPU lottery this time (after countless crappy athlon 64's, core 2 duos and quads lol).

Here she is in a pic (just a few moments of prime to show the volts and temp, she is stable and I'm using it 24/7 at those settings, I tested it with 3 hours of OCCT and prime, 3d mark, games you name it -I really don't see the point of 24 hours of prime or others).

Funny thing is initially I wasn't even thinking of overclocking her, but after a while, what the heck got the water cooler hehehe. In the past, when bought CPU's with my mind set on finding the best to overclock them, I always got crappy batches lol.


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> Mine is a 3236B and it can do 5.0 ghz with 1.356v
> I bought it from Newegg about 4 months ago. I delidded it and put liquid ultra on the die and the stock TIM from the kraken x60 on the block. Temps are awesome, max I've seen is around 69 to 74 with occt and prime. Seems I won the CPU lottery this time (after countless crappy athlon 64's, core 2 duos and quads lol).
> 
> Here she is in a pic (just a few moments of prime to show the volts and temp, she is stable and I'm using it 24/7 at those settings, I tested it with 3 hours of OCCT and prime, 3d mark, games you name it -I really don't see the point of 24 hours of prime or others).
> 
> Funny thing is initially I wasn't even thinking of overclocking her, but after a while, what the heck got the water cooler hehehe. In the past, when bought CPU's with my mind set on finding the best to overclock them, I always got crappy batches lol.


congrats







, what's the last 3 digits? i have similar results 3236B818 I believe


----------



## karimzodiak

first of all i would like to thank you all of members for the beautiful post about batches i found 3770k with 3 batch available i dont know what to choose L249B647 (someone overclocked to 4.5ghz with 1,128v and 5.0ghz 1.472v or 3226c78 (someone overclocked to 5.0gh with 1.4+ v or 3244c601 (some people said its not good?)
Please i need advice ????? thank you


----------



## longgia001

3570K batch 3252A811
@4.5 - 1.1v








@5.0 - 1.35v on Air


----------



## Archangel

http://valid.canardpc.com/b2010g

Temps 55, 63, 59, 66


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archangel*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/b2010g
> 
> Temps 55, 63, 59, 66


you must have a pretty robust cooling solution, or really low ambient to keep 1.44 volts that low.


----------



## Archangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you must have a pretty robust cooling solution, or really low ambient to keep 1.44 volts that low.


My little thin radiator of the Water cooling setup is outside it's 10 C now. I'm planning to take one big one









Winter is coming we will see when it get's -15 C outside









PS: Collaboratory Liquid Pro is holding too very good. I use it on the delided CPU and on my old D-tech V2 on top which i'm using. No difference in the Temp from 1.39v to 1.5v (+2 C only)

The only thing which i cannot understand is what is this dynamic in the TEMP on the CPU cores.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longgia001*
> 
> 3570K batch 3252A811
> @4.5 - 1.1v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @5.0 - 1.35v on Air


Wow, congrats. What heatsink / wc set up are you using?

Also motherboard and ram specs would be very nice, thanks.


----------



## longgia001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Wow, congrats. What heatsink / wc set up are you using?
> 
> Also motherboard and ram specs would be very nice, thanks.


Thanks man , I used Thermalright Archon X2 .
My System :


----------



## Archangel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archangel*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/b2010g
> 
> Temps 55, 63, 59, 66


I forgot to add the Batch#: 3231B660


----------



## NAWZ77

I just got a good one today Batch #3314B382. Finally I got one that is better than my 3570k that i sold a while ago. I no that it can run at a lower voltage than the 1.16 volts i have it set to but I"m going to just let it run break it self in for about 10 days before i stress test her but to me if your chip idles below 1 volts its a pretty good sign that you got a beast, just punch in a reasonable overclock and let her get use to running smooth before you stress her it called i call it taking care of my investment.


----------



## KyGuy

I'm away from my computer, but my 3770k needs 1.496 volts for 4.8Ghz. Absolutely ridiculous!! It's a Costa Rica chip too. Upped the IMC voltage to 1.07 from 1.03 to make it stable...


----------



## KyGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyGuy*
> 
> I'm away from my computer, but my 3770k needs 1.496 volts for 4.8Ghz. Absolutely ridiculous!! It's a Costa Rica chip too. Upped the IMC voltage to 1.07 from 1.03 to make it stable...


Batch number is 3228D018


----------



## NAWZ77

I got mine from micro center in Denver they just got the new batches


----------



## DF is BUSY

3233C587

which means,

3=costa rica

2=2012?

33=november?

C stepping

587 lot number

this one is about 1.26 for 4.4 but 4.5 needs about 1.32 (yikes)


----------



## DevinR

i wish there was a thread like this for the 3570k's! just got one in 2 days ago from amazon and overclocked as follows
i use this cpu at 4.6 ghz with 1.161 volts as a daily driver

batch number= 3310A572

http://valid.canardpc.com/zlqwg9


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevinR*
> 
> i wish there was a thread like this for the 3570k's! just got one in 2 days ago from amazon and overclocked as follows
> i use this cpu at 4.6 ghz with 1.161 volts as a daily driver
> 
> batch number= 3310A572
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/zlqwg9


It's just as old as this one here somewhere, this ones more active than it


----------



## JulioCesarSF

3229B911 5.0Ghz 1.296v.


http://valid.canardpc.com/2878992


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> 3229B911 5.0Ghz 1.296v.
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2878992


nice clock,

could you attached screen shot with Prime95 version 27.9 running small FFT. also a Realtemp screen shot with it as well.


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> nice clock,
> 
> could you attached screen shot with Prime95 version 27.9 running small FFT. also a Realtemp screen shot with it as well.


There is a new prime in town v28.1!


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> There is a new prime in town v28.1!


i am downloading it from the original prime95 website
http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/

where did you get 28.1 from?


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> 3229B911 5.0Ghz 1.296v.
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2878992


damn, that is one sweet chip.

if accounting for vdroop, i can only get about 4.7 with the same voltage as yours


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> nice clock,
> 
> could you attached screen shot with Prime95 version 27.9 running small FFT. also a Realtemp screen shot with it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a new prime in town v28.1!
Click to expand...

change log?


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> i am downloading it from the original prime95 website
> http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/
> 
> where did you get 28.1 from?


http://www.overclock.net/t/137251/prime95/130#post_20786571


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/137251/prime95/130#post_20786571


thanks for the link. i think i'll wait until it's up on the official prime95 download page.


----------



## wstanci3

Bump. 24/7 clock
3770k @ 4.7ghz , 1.195v


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Bump. 24/7 clock
> 3770k @ 4.7ghz , 1.195v


6 min is too short on a prime version we don't even know


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> 6 min is too short on a prime version we don't even know


Strapped for time, just wanted to do a quick run. I have been running this voltage fine with all the apps I do. I'll update once I have time to do a proper one.
What is a good run? 4 hours?


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Strapped for time, just wanted to do a quick run. I have been running this voltage fine with all the apps I do. I'll update once I have time to do a proper one.
> What is a good run? 4 hours?


First Prime v27.9 is what tests best so far until the v28.1 is made official, or you can still go for it if you like (v28.1)
2nd at least 12hrs, 4 still isn't good enough because essentially to test all the iterations in Lucas leimmer would take 24hrs on prime.
Alternatively if you are a gamer you could prime 4 hrs and then game BF3 for like 6 hrs without a single incident of crashing or internal parity whea errors in the eventviewer. BF3 is quite good in bringing out instability


----------



## howzz1854

a couple hours of P95 27.9 with couple hours of X264 render should do. personally 24 hours of prime is too much for me. the newest version of x264 supports avx and is pretty sensitive to overclock instability. but definitely need more than 6 mins of prime.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> nice clock,
> 
> could you attached screen shot with Prime95 version 27.9 running small FFT. also a Realtemp screen shot with it as well.


I lost the processor having a problem in the water cooler. But I played bf3, 3dmark and others with him at 5.0GHz.


----------



## boldenc

any one tried this batch 3310a567 ?


----------



## Beliar

Batch number 3252B206 is INSANELY GOOD.

4,9 ghz at 1,250V


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beliar*
> 
> Batch number 3252B206 is INSANELY GOOD.
> 
> 4,9 ghz at 1,250V


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Bump. 24/7 clock
> 3770k @ 4.7ghz , 1.195v


Please post 12 hours prime95 speeds, then we can call a chip good!



Anyone can post a cpu doing 5ghz at low vcore, but if its not prime95 hours stable then its not worth anything imo.


----------



## Beliar

It's my friend's CPU (3570k). He removed the IHS like a week ago,, now not only he has got 10-18 less degrees but due to lower temps, he was able to push it to 4,9 and he has plans for more









I've got a 3238B, also 3570k. It's average, doing stable 4,5 ghz at 1,3V. However something is messed up with the IHS paste (like it's a paste...) and i've got pretty high temps tho.


----------



## laychi

My 3570K was an average or bad(i don't know)
Batch#: 3228D199
It was stable under linx 0.6.5 on 1,[email protected],5Ghz, the full config ate 40W without graph. card Idle and 180W under stress test.
Under stress the core was 100+ celsius degrees so i did delid my cpu-->71 C the hottest core under linx with a hyper 212Evo in Zalman Z9 Plus.Under the IHS i did put CLU(Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra) and Arctic MX2 onto IHS.
Under hd encoding not was stable,its need +8-16mV so it was stable ~1,280V
1,336V-4,6Ghz
~1,400-1,416V @ 4,7Ghz
I never tried higher settings.

***Sorry for my english. I hope i can helped for anyone.


----------



## benjamen50

My 3570K is an average as well
Batch#: 3250C558
Stable under Prime95 1.273V @ 4.5 GHz using an offset of 0.100+ it varies a lot. I didn't do delid, max temperature was about 74°C, Cooling: Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro, Fan speeds on low.

Your batch seems pretty similar to mine. I did require over 1.4V @ 4.7. Is your batch from Costa Rica?


----------



## LagunaX

There is a guy on hardforum selling a 'silver 3770k" that is delidded and can hit 5ghz 1.4v, so sounds probably stable at 4.8ghz under 1.34v.
If I didn't already have my delidded 3770k (4.8ghz delidded CLP Prime 27.7 AVX stable less than 1.3v) I'd be over that for a lower price.

His: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1040667282

Mine:http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/48ghzP95AVX18662hoursplus_zpsf51afcf6.png


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> There is a guy on hardforum selling a 'silver 3770k" that is delidded and can hit 5ghz 1.4v, so sounds probably stable at 4.8ghz under 1.34v.
> If I didn't already have my delidded 3770k (4.8ghz delidded CLP Prime 27.7 AVX stable less than 1.3v) I'd be over that for a lower price.
> 
> His: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1040667282
> 
> Mine:http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/48ghzP95AVX18662hoursplus_zpsf51afcf6.png


Prime 27.7 AVX tests on the verge of stability, if you don't believe me fire up BF3 and see what happens within 3 - 4 hrs or so. You will need about +0.03v more vcore to be completely stable


----------



## laychi

Yes, Costa Rica.


----------



## Dirtyworks

I've got a Costa Rica 3770k (don't remember batch number) that's been at 4.7GHz 1.3vCore and SpeedStep and LLC and all that power saving mumbo jumbo since launch. I've done 12 hours of Prime95, Intel Burn Test, countless encodes with Handbrake, Adobe Media Encoder, endless hours of games, etc. etc. etc. and it's been stable as can be.

You jelly?









PS
It'll do 5GHz under 1.4v.

PPS
I haven't delidded.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks*
> 
> I've got a Costa Rica 3770k (don't remember batch number) that's been at 4.7GHz 1.3vCore and SpeedStep and LLC and all that power saving mumbo jumbo since launch. I've done 12 hours of Prime95, Intel Burn Test, countless encodes with Handbrake, Adobe Media Encoder, endless hours of games, etc. etc. etc. and it's been stable as can be.
> 
> You jelly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> It'll do 5GHz under 1.4v.
> 
> PPS
> I haven't delidded.


4.7 at 1.3, and 5.0 at < 1.4 ?

You must have an ASRock extreme series board. Get a DMM and talk to us about voltage.

I will just leave this here:




P.S. My chip does 5.0 under 1.35 on an ASrock extreme series.


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 4.7 at 1.3, and 5.0 at < 1.4 ?
> 
> You must have an ASRock extreme series board. Get a DMM and talk to us about voltage.
> 
> I will just leave this here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. My chip does 5.0 under 1.35 on an ASrock extreme series.


This problem was noted a really long time ago. Am still surprised no fix for it has been released to date. That's just a strike off on all Asrock boards for me.


----------



## Sweetcheeba

Bit late to the party..

This is the best image I have for now. Might even go lower but will need to rebuild before I can test.

Batch # 3218C109

Costa Rica batch 18, 29 and 30 are 'golden' ones if this hasn't already been posted.


----------



## JySzE

Just orderd a 3770k Batch #- 3231B442

3- Costa Rica
2- Year (2012???)
31- 31rst week
B- more voltage less heat
442- Location on the wafer

I know the last two digits are important, but we will see










Seems like a nice possibility of a good chip to me.

My last 3770k was [email protected] 1.280v and its limit was 4.8 @ 1.52v....


----------



## Speedster159

Instead of creating a new thread... what can you guys tell me about my batch number? ( I already know this http://pc.ayumilove.net/list-of-intel-cpu-batch-number/ )

3223C006

Is the C Stepping really that rare?


----------



## PachAz

I have a i5 3570k running at 4.8ghz with 1.368v during 100% load, prime95 custom blend stable 15 hours and above. I have a C state batch, which is very rare and a mix between A and B according to the site above. I thought I had a good chip, and I actually have one







.

What about serial numbers for the 4930k, that is still an ivy bridge.


----------



## naved777

Running a good 3770k at 4.8Ghz with 1.2v since 7 months now and also runs at 5 Ghz with 1.3v but needs good cooler

Its a Costa Rica chip


----------



## PachAz

You should watercool that sucker and slap in a r9 290







. You have a big case so...


----------



## EinZerstorer

3311b274

any input on this batch # ???


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> 
> 
> 3311b274
> 
> any input on this batch # ???


Made in Costa Rica
Year of Production : 2013
Week : 11th
Stepping : B (more volt less heat)
Lot No : 274


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> You should watercool that sucker and slap in a r9 290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You have a big case so...


yea i should have watercooled it in the first place...
as for GPU, i sold the 580 (currently running with iGPU







) so going for a 290/x


----------



## EinZerstorer

it def runs cooler than a few 3770k's i've seen, long day haven't tried to oc yet,,, hopefully in a few days though


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> it def runs cooler than a few 3770k's i've seen, long day haven't tried to oc yet,,, hopefully in a few days though


That also explains why am able to get to 4.8Ghz offset 24/7 on my i7 with air cooling but delidded though, it's also a B batch


----------



## EinZerstorer

runs cooler, but takes more voltage for sure!

4.7 14 hour p95 stable with 0 WHEA errors @ 1.360 / 1.352, it bounces between the two as it runs.


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> runs cooler, but takes more voltage for sure!
> 
> 4.7 14 hour p95 stable with 0 WHEA errors @ 1.360 / 1.352, it bounces between the two as it runs.


Prime disappoints me, it just stresses enough to settle your chip at the brink of stability. My first ivy, I stressed for 4.5Ghz and it passed that prime test with 1.26v but fired up BF3 and it bsoded within an hr of gameplay so I yanked up the vcore to 1.272v and the system got stable, or at least so I thought. Since I wasn't really certain about it I fired up Handbrake v0.9.5 and the system bsoded again at about 70% (8GB VOB to 700MB mkv conversion) so I yanked up the vcore to 1.288v and that is what it settled at completely rock solid stable anything I threw at it later it passed.

My present i7 passes the above tests at 4.8Ghz with 1.384v (offset), 4.7Ghz offset requires 1.32v. (whea error, bsod, app lockup/freeze completely free)

Another thing at 4.8Ghz, I see it ramping itself to 4865Mhz on its own even when I have locked it at 100Mhz bclk all without a single sign of instability in the eventviewer or app freeze or lockups (none)

I no longer trust prime to give me absolute stability


----------



## TLM-610

Thanks whoever you are for the +REP


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> Prime disappoints me, it just stresses enough to settle your chip at the brink of stability. My first ivy, I stressed for 4.5Ghz and it passed that prime test with 1.26v but fired up BF3 and it bsoded within an hr of gameplay so I yanked up the vcore to 1.272v and the system got stable, or at least so I thought. Since I wasn't really certain about it I fired up Handbrake v0.9.5 and the system bsoded again at about 70% (8GB VOB to 700MB mkv conversion) so I yanked up the vcore to 1.288v and that is what it settled at completely rock solid stable anything I threw at it later it passed.
> 
> My present i7 passes the above tests at 4.8Ghz with 1.384v (offset), 4.7Ghz offset requires 1.32v. (whea error, bsod, app lockup/freeze completely free)
> 
> Another thing at 4.8Ghz, I see it ramping itself to 4865Mhz on its own even when I have locked it at 100Mhz bclk all without a single sign of instability in the eventviewer or app freeze or lockups (none)
> 
> I no longer trust prime to give me absolute stability


Totally agree








Darkwizzie recommends the x264 stress test here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

This test has BSOD'ed me when I've passed AIDA64 for hours and IBT on Max.

x264 encoding as a stress test won't fry your cpu like P95 and is relevant to real world usage for stability


----------



## Kamikazi

Thanks so much for the info sakerfalcon







repped.
Finally after a wait a C3229B came up on ebay and I just got it, just out of curiosity what are your numbers?
I managed 5.0ghz with my previous de-lidded Malay chip that just died, at actual 1.488-1.452v in CPU-Z running prime for 12 hours sm ft's. Temps 68-72c with Swiftech apogee drive II and Alphacool UT-60 360 rad.
Would be curious to know how your C3229B stacks up?


----------



## killkernel

Hello Kamikazi! This screenshot is my 3770K from 3229Axxx batch:

http://i.imgur.com/0Mw5dAx.jpg










The CPU is delidded, CL Pro on die, Gelid GC Extreme on IHS.

Watercooled by Koolance 380I, Coolgate 240 60mm, Swiftech MCP655, 4 Scythe Grand Flex in P/P regulated by rheobus @ 1050rpm

VCore 1,27V fixed with LLC 1 on a ASRock Z77 OC Formula.


----------



## HeeK

Hello all!
Can u suggest me something about this stepping of my *i7 3770k* bought today?
It's *#3229A872*
I ve read A is not so good for air cooling and i have a Noctua NH-C12P SE14 cooler on a AsRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional.
I must so tell i'm unluck from the starting?








Plz let me know, maybe i can have time to cancel my order..!


----------



## Kamikazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeeK*
> 
> Hello all!
> Can u suggest me something about this stepping of my *i7 3770k* bought today?
> It's *#3229A872*
> I ve read A is not so good for air cooling and i have a Noctua NH-C12P SE14 cooler on a AsRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional.
> I must so tell i'm unluck from the starting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plz let me know, maybe i can have time to cancel my order..!


I wouldn't, mine's a B stepper with supposed better cooling but at higher voltage but in fact it uses less voltage than expected and runs a bit warmer. 3229A should be a good chip.


----------



## HeeK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikazi*
> 
> I wouldn't, mine's a B stepper with supposed better cooling but at higher voltage but in fact it uses less voltage than expected and runs a bit warmer. 3229A should be a good chip.


So u think i can get it?
How much could i clock it in your opinion?


----------



## HeeK

with decent voltage i mean, to preserve temperatures..


----------



## Kamikazi

@KillKernal.
Great voltage at that clock speed, should be up for more with better cooling. which version P95 you running? and 6 hours is a bit low, 12 more like it, then validate it on CPU-Z and take a screenshot like the one you uploaded.


----------



## Kamikazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeeK*
> 
> So u think i can get it?
> How much could i clock it in your opinion?


No one can tell you that for sure, but I have had 2 batch 3229's one clocked to 5.0Ghz at 1.445v and the other to 4.9Ghz @ 1.380v (in BIOS) both were de lidded and under P95 small fft's ran around 70c - Of course temps are at the mercy of your cooling solution, the ambient, and whether you de lid, should you choose to do it


----------



## HeeK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikazi*
> 
> No one can tell you that for sure, but I have had 2 batch 3229's one clocked to 5.0Ghz at 1.445v and the other to 4.9Ghz @ 1.380v (in BIOS) both were de lidded and under P95 small fft's ran around 70c - Of course temps are at the mercy of your cooling solution, the ambient, and whether you de lid, should you choose to do it


I told u...I have Not an extreme air cooler like dh-14 But a noctua NH-C12P SE14...


----------



## Kamikazi

@KillKernal
Do you mean you delidded changed the interface TIM and stuck the IHS back on
If you had a Swiftech Apogee drive II waterblock/pump I could have given you the height of the stand offs you'd need to get rid of the IHS altogether, likewise for Corsair H100.


----------



## HeeK

Kamikazi i mean what d u think about how much i could clock my 3229A872 in traditional way (no delid) with air cooling (noctua NH-C12P SE14) and not so much voltage to have not so hot temps..
Sorry if i disturb u again...just to know...


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikazi*
> 
> @KillKernal.
> Great voltage at that clock speed, should be up for more with better cooling. which version P95 you running? and 6 hours is a bit low, 12 more like it, then validate it on CPU-Z and take a screenshot like the one you uploaded.


Hello Kamikazi, my nickname is Killkernel and not Killkernal.








This is the second "shot" of Prime V.28.5 Build 2 because i've changed the RAM and i've done a quick test of 6 hours, infact generally i test at least 12/16 hours.
Thanks for the suggestion but i'm not interested in CPU-Z validation.









P.S.: i agree with you this is a good VCore for the 4.8Ghz frequency but i've another i7 3770K that is even greater than this because is RS with 1,25V on fixed VCore frorm BIOS with LLC 1 on a ASRock Z77 OC Formula

P.S.II: Oh...this is a screenshot of an ultra speedy test of only 3H 30M of Prime...

http://i.imgur.com/leOS0wB.jpg


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikazi*
> 
> @KillKernal
> Do you mean you delidded changed the interface TIM and stuck the IHS back on
> If you had a Swiftech Apogee drive II waterblock/pump I could have given you the height of the stand offs you'd need to get rid of the IHS altogether, likewise for Corsair H100.


Yes Kamikazi, as i wrote under the posted screenshot i've delidded the CPU and i've applied CL Pro on die, repositioned the IHS and applied Gelid GC Extreme.
Thanks for your offering but my custom watercooled system has a Koolance 380I waterblock.


----------



## Kamikazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeeK*
> 
> Kamikazi i mean what d u think about how much i could clock my 3229A872 in traditional way (no delid) with air cooling (noctua NH-C12P SE14) and not so much voltage to have not so hot temps..
> Sorry if i disturb u again...just to know...


Well even with an air cooler you should get 4.4Ghz, and with a good one like the Noctua you have 4.6Ghz maybe. It depends. If you can get 4.6 at or below 1.240v you should be fine, obviously keep an eye on temps and try not go much above 80c during prime test. Use a decent TIM like the Gelid GC extreme KillKernel is using on his. By the way KillKernel has your batch with A stepping, looks good, his appears to be an excellent low voltage chip.
Its on page 43, he's using a high end water cooling solution but his low voltages look promising since you're also 3229A batch. Look at that and then tell me you think you might cancel your order on the 3229A chip lol.


----------



## HeeK

Sorry for my bad English. ..what d u mean as "TIM"?


----------



## Kamikazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Hello Kamikazi, my nickname is Killkernel and not Killkernal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the second "shot" of Prime V.28.5 Build 2 because i've changed the RAM and i've done a quick test of 6 hours, infact generally i test at least 12/16 hours.
> Thanks for the suggestion but i'm not interested in CPU-Z validation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: i agree with you this is a good VCore for the 4.8Ghz frequency but i've another i7 3770K that is even greater than this because is RS with 1,25V on fixed VCore frorm BIOS with LLC 1 on a ASRock Z77 OC Formula
> 
> P.S.II: Oh...this is a screenshot of an ultra speedy test of only 3H 30M of Prime...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/leOS0wB.jpg


1.248v - 1.264v @ 4.8Ghz its amazing even for 3 hours ...BUT will it be stable over 12, and run a few runs of cinebench CPU (Muti core) test...Does it pass?


----------



## Kamikazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeeK*
> 
> Sorry for my bad English. ..what d u mean as "TIM"?


Thermal Interface Material. Thermal paste.


----------



## HeeK

Ah ok







thk
Anyway i m gonna switch to a h80i Soon for vette cooling


----------



## HeeK

Better, Sorry, damn cell keyboard


----------



## Kamikazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeeK*
> 
> Ah ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thk
> Anyway i m gonna switch to a h80i Soon for vette cooling


Realistically the H80i isn't much of an upgrade rom the Noctua you have now. You'll need a H100i for any meaningful benefit. Better still, a custom loop or a kit from XSPC or Swiftech if they'll fit your case and budget limitations.


----------



## HeeK

Unluckily the h100 is not supported by my case: Xigmatek asgard II black/orange window, code: cpc-t45ue-u02.
It supports until h80...
What can u suggest me?
It s really so high the difference between 80 and 100 and so Low between 80 and my noctua?


----------



## Kamikazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeeK*
> 
> Unluckily the h100 is not supported by my case: Xigmatek asgard II black/orange window, code: cpc-t45ue-u02.
> It supports until h80...
> What can u suggest me?
> It s really so high the difference between 80 and 100 and so Low between 80 and my noctua?


In short yes, the H80i wont give you much extra over the Noctua, H100i would be good for around -10c
It might be possible to do something like I did with my HAF912 otherwise I dont know if I'd bother quite honestly.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikazi*
> 
> 1.248v - 1.264v @ 4.8Ghz its amazing even for 3 hours ...BUT will it be stable over 12, and run a few runs of cinebench CPU (Muti core) test...Does it pass?


This was a quick shot for a test of changed RAM frequency and timings.
As i test lots of kit i'll try the highest frequencies with relaxed timings and the lowest timings achievable with stock frequencies.
The CPU is Rock Solid and passed every type of torture test (24h Prime, 150 Run of IBT and LinX ecc ecc) and benches (Cinebench, Realbench ecc ecc) and long gaming sessions of latest titles.


----------



## mxthunder

Mine will run 4.8 24h stable at 1.27V but seems to hit a wall after that. prior to de-lidding it took 1.47V to get 5ghz just bench stable let alone prime.
I will try again now that I have delidded and my load temps are in the low 60's. It might take less voltage to get the same speed stable?


----------



## Kamikazi

@Mxthunder
1.47v (in BIOS) is too high especially with any LLC augmenting that, personally I wouldnt go over 1.45v because rest assured it will be higher at times in CPU-Z during 12 hour prime testing, it just makes for good sense even if the CPU is fine you're risking the possibility of burnt pins, just my take.
For example my own
5.0Ghz
v-core in BIOS 1.445V
actual v-core in CPU-Z with LLC on ultra high/2nd highest. Lower settings were tried but would droop under load
1.445v - 1.456v


----------



## mxthunder

that is measured with dmm via read points on the motherboard. with LLC set to extreme, what I set is usually almost exactly what I get. the control is very precise withe the z77 up7.
Have not experienced any burnt pins even with > 1.5V for short periods of time benching, etc.


----------



## materijalmen

Somebody should update the thread with the nwe batches...I am seeking a good 3570K or 3770K chip so let me know how the new batches OC


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *materijalmen*
> 
> Somebody should update the thread with the nwe batches...I am seeking a good 3570K or 3770K chip so let me know how the new batches OC


I had 3770K , batch 3231B369, it did 4.5GHz with 1.20V load and also it ran cool.

In P95 never went above 75C , or 65C in games on air (NH-D14).





CHEERS..


----------



## mxthunder

mine is batch # 3242D054
made in costa rica


----------



## Sweetcheeba

5GHz here 1.28v as linked a few pages back.

5.1GHz 1.328v

Costa Rica

#3218C109


----------



## LagunaX

Batch 3231B145
Costa Rica Delidded Air Cooling
4.8ghz 1 hour x264 V2 and Asus ROG RealBench stable, 1.264v.



Unfortunately not using this bad boy that much anymore as I have a 4.8ghz Devil's Canyon rig


----------



## majnu

Just recently upgraded my 3570K to a 3770K.

Batch - 3218C017 e4









3770k Before Delid:
Ambient 17.5 degrees c
4.7ghz
1.150v bios, 1.160V under load and 1.6PLL
Passed 1hr IBT
IBT Temps 70, 84, 85, 76
Gaming Temps 57, 60, 62, 54
**STABLE**

3770k After (Delid CLP applied on dye & IHS):
Ambient 21.5 degrees c
4.7ghz
1.150v bios, 1.160V under load, 1.6PLL, +0.010 Offeset
Passed 1hr IBT
IBT Temps 48, 55, 60, 54
Gaming Temps 41, 46, 49, 41
**STABLE**

Using a Cryorig R1 Ultimate Air Cooler.


----------



## LagunaX

Run x264 V2 for 8 loops or Asus RealBench stress test 1 hr to see if you are stable









A) x264 Stability Test V2:
https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk
I run either 8 loops (1 hour) or 16 loops (2 hours) 64 bit with 16 threads.

1) Extract the zip file.
2) Open this folder twice: x264 Stability Test V2
3) Do not open the test file, just double click on either:
x264 Stability Test (32bit - log) for 32 bit systems
or
x264 Stability Test (64bit - log) for 64 bit systems
4) The +log .bat files are if you want to name a log file to be saved, - is just to run the test without a log file.

B) Asus ROG RealBench Stress Test:
http://rog.asus.com/file/?download=RealBench_v2.41.zip
Pick the Stress test (default is benchmark), input your RAM, and then select for an hour or 2.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Run x264 V2 for 8 loops or Asus RealBench stress test 1 hr to see if you are stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A) x264 Stability Test V2:
> https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk
> I run either 8 loops (1 hour) or 16 loops (2 hours) 64 bit with 16 threads.
> 
> 1) Extract the zip file.
> 2) Open this folder twice: x264 Stability Test V2
> 3) Do not open the test file, just double click on either:
> x264 Stability Test (32bit - log) for 32 bit systems
> or
> x264 Stability Test (64bit - log) for 64 bit systems
> 4) The +log .bat files are if you want to name a log file to be saved, - is just to run the test without a log file.
> 
> B) Asus ROG RealBench Stress Test:
> http://rog.asus.com/file/?download=RealBench_v2.41.zip
> Pick the Stress test (default is benchmark), input your RAM, and then select for an hour or 2.


Thanks will do that now










http://imgur.com/Cm1hK7m


----------



## FAUguy

I've been on a 2600k OCed to 4.6GHz for the past 4 years with an ASRock Z68 Fatal1ty Pro Gen 3 MB.
So before all the 3770k are gone, I'm looking to pick one up.
I've read through most of this thread and see that the Costa Rica ones tend to be the better units.
As of now, batch numbers of ones eBay are: 3230B772 and 3243C778.
I guess the first one would be the better unit since it should run cooler at higher OCs?

Edit: The 3230B one got sold before I could bid on it.


----------



## FAUguy

I had been using a 2600K at 4.6GHz stable for the past 4 years with my ASRock Fatal1ty Z68 Pro Gen 3 MB with a voltage offset of +.080, as anything lower would not be stable, and temps around 76c with my NH-D14.

This week I got a 3770K 3230B665 E4 off eBay and have tried to get it stable at 4.6GHz. I started with a voltage offset of +.010 and IBT would crash, so kept upping the voltage. As of now, it's at +.050 which show 1.318v in CPUZ and temps using my NH-D14 are in 86c with IBT being stable.
So I guess this is a crappy OC chip I got then? Any recommendations?


----------



## Sweetcheeba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Just recently upgraded my 3570K to a 3770K.
> 
> Batch - 3218C017 e4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k Before Delid:
> Ambient 17.5 degrees c
> 4.7ghz
> 1.150v bios, 1.160V under load and 1.6PLL
> Passed 1hr IBT
> IBT Temps 70, 84, 85, 76
> Gaming Temps 57, 60, 62, 54
> **STABLE**
> 
> 3770k After (Delid CLP applied on dye & IHS):
> Ambient 21.5 degrees c
> 4.7ghz
> 1.150v bios, 1.160V under load, 1.6PLL, +0.010 Offeset
> Passed 1hr IBT
> IBT Temps 48, 55, 60, 54
> Gaming Temps 41, 46, 49, 41
> **STABLE**
> 
> Using a Cryorig R1 Ultimate Air Cooler.


Dude, that batch is the same as mine. Some of the chips from this batch are truly golden









Get the voltage pumped into it and try for 5Ghz (1.28v or there abouts)


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweetcheeba*
> 
> Dude, that batch is the same as mine. Some of the chips from this batch are truly golden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the voltage pumped into it and try for 5Ghz (1.28v or there abouts)


Thanks, never tried going any higher as 4.7Ghz is plenty fast enough and after de-lidding it gives great temps too. I don't really need to push it any higher, but If I get time I could push it just to see what it can do.

What is yours running at?


----------



## Sweetcheeba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Thanks, never tried going any higher as 4.7Ghz is plenty fast enough and after de-lidding it gives great temps too. I don't really need to push it any higher, but If I get time I could push it just to see what it can do.
> 
> What is yours running at?


Yeah def give it a try if you have a chance to there's no guarantee but you might have a gem there. The 18C Costa's have a lot of potential going by what I've seen with mine and the results of others. Had it at 5GHz 1.28v but now have 5.1GHz 1.328v just because it seemed like a shame not to







lol. Like yours it's delidded, and I have it under water so the temps are great.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweetcheeba*
> 
> Yeah def give it a try if you have a chance to there's no guarantee but you might have a gem there. The 18C Costa's have a lot of potential going by what I've seen with mine and the results of others. Had it at 5GHz 1.28v but now have 5.1GHz 1.328v just because it seemed like a shame not to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. Like yours it's delidded, and I have it under water so the temps are great.


5.0ghz is stable at 1.325 for me. Temps are 79c max on the hottest core during real bench. Gaming it is high 60's. This is cooled with a h100i. Some FCAT results for SWBF

Walker Assault
Ultra Preset but with TXAA
1080p
GPU - 980ti (Due to 358.50 drivers I have to downclock my cards otherwise I crash. 1494 core 3985 Mem. Previously I was 1504 core and 4000 Mem)
CPU - 3770k 4.7ghz

Code:



Code:


Battlefront - Frame Time Analyzer Report
Logs Selected: All (Merge Logs)
FTS Selected: 2 ms

                        Game - FT       CPU - FT        GPU - FT
Average Frame Time:     7.234           7.233           7.202
StdDev (FT):            1.102           1.064           1.104
Minimum FPS:            13.2            29.846          14.567
Maximum FPS:            252.525         200.2           332.779
StdDev (FPS):           22.097          22.27           23.39

Time Spent:             Game - FT       CPU - FT        GPU - FT
Above 200 FPS:          3.217%          4.918%          3.886%
Above 144 FPS:          38.072%         38.645%         39.205%
Above 120 FPS:          84.652%         84.382%         84.974%
Above 100 FPS:          99.716%         99.667%         99.754%
Above 90 FPS:           99.986%         99.977%         99.994%
Above 60 FPS:           99.994%         99.994%         99.997%
Above 45 FPS:           99.997%         99.997%         99.997%
Above 30 FPS:           99.997%         99.997%         99.997%

Total Data Points Read:         34506
Total Erred Points Detected:    483
Total Files Read:       1

5Ghz

Code:



Code:


Battlefield 4 - Frame Time Analyzer Report
Logs Selected: All (Merge Logs)
FTS Selected: 2 ms

                        Game - FT       CPU - FT        GPU - FT
Average Frame Time:     6.753           6.75            6.666
StdDev (FT):            0.988           0.885           1.069
Minimum FPS:            15.523          21.927          17.437
Maximum FPS:            468.384         201.41          975.61
StdDev (FPS):           21.328          21.094          31.052

Time Spent:             Game - FT       CPU - FT        GPU - FT
Above 200 FPS:          5.553%          9.358%          9.596%
Above 144 FPS:          59.167%         58.847%         60.461%
Above 120 FPS:          97.166%         97.055%         97.323%
Above 100 FPS:          99.916%         99.927%         99.935%
Above 90 FPS:           99.973%         99.985%         99.987%
Above 60 FPS:           99.983%         99.994%         99.99%
Above 45 FPS:           99.985%         99.994%         99.99%
Above 30 FPS:           99.99%          99.996%         99.992%

Total Data Points Read:         47778
Total Erred Points Detected:    1497
Total Files Read:       1


----------



## Sweetcheeba

Nice, that's a great chip









Temps are good too. Are you going to drop it back down or stick with 5Ghz?


----------



## Jay-R

Hi, just received my i7 3770k today. Managed to find a brand new one on ebay for my Z77a board. Real hard chip to get hold of took me a month and a half to find it. Any way I have searched all over the place to see how my batch numbers fairs up but it seams I have a much newer chip than I can find info on. Its 3310B011. So if I break it down my chip was made in Costa Rica, made in 2013, week 10, is a B and is under 15. Not gonna be able to try the CPU til Monday so any info or advice on it would be great.


----------



## msigtx760tf4

Hi
Is this good batch number for i7 3770k ? L204B356
Please help me, im planing to buy i7 3770k but looking for good one


----------



## killkernel

It seems interesting...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1256198/cowcotland-silverstone-450w-fully-modular-sfx-80-gold-rated-psu-pictured/80#post_17752084


----------



## msigtx760tf4

thanks
unfortunately that L204B is out of stock
now i found L215B599 how about this number is this good ?


----------



## Matt26LFC

3230B654 on route, wish me luck!


----------



## Shafiq Raaz

Hi...anyone can help me to find-out my cpu is good or bad .....i am a new on this site... 
Is this good batch number for my i7 3770k ? L246C205 pls help me to out of this...


----------

